# Foire aux célibataires



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous.

Aujourd'hui c'est la Sainte Catherine, fête des cléibataires.

Avec l'accord des modos (j'espère  ), je vous propose un thread *speed dating*. Célibataires de tout poil, venez vous rencontrer.




P.S. : je ne doute pas que ça devrait partir en sucette dans peu de temps


----------



## piro (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous.
> 
> Aujourd'hui c'est la Sainte Catherine, fête des cléibataires.
> 
> ...



allez j offre le chapeau pour commencer ce thread


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2004)

.....c'e*s*t pô pour les garçons ...les catherinette..._*"TTE"
*_c'est les filles de 25 ans qui ne sont pas encore mariées.....
..c'est juste une bonne excuse pour draguer.......


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....c'e*s*t pô pour les garçons ...les catherinette..._*"TTE"*_
> c'est les filles de 25 ans qui ne sont pas encore mariées.....
> ..c'est juste une bonne excuse pour draguer.......


tu as tout compris  messieurs, à vos carnets d'adresses.


----------



## piro (25 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....c'e*s*t pô pour les garçons ...les catherinette..._*"TTE"
> *_c'est les filles de 25 ans qui ne sont pas encore mariées.....
> ..c'est juste une bonne excuse pour draguer.......



t as besoin d une excuse pour draguer toi ?


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2004)

...mais bon ..ya pas de mal à se faire du bien.....

 Donc ! Chapeau rouge et vert...et c'eest parti !!!!

 :love:"salut, moi c'est .....moi ...et Toi ?":love:


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> t as besoin d une excuse pour draguer toi ?


 .....oui ...un grand à bords tombants de préfèrence.........pour cacher mes bien plus dde 25 ans...


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2004)

Pour ceux qui ne trouveraient pas de quoi se réchauffer cet hiver, un peu de pub pour le printemps en Lozère   

La foire aux célibataires de la Canourgue


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

Aie!! C'est aujourd'hui la sainte Catherine?? Oula j'ai tout juste 25ans...  :hein:  :hein: 
Merci de prévenir, je vais faire profil bas, avec un peu de chance mes amis auront oublié      Enfin j'espère...    :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aie!! C'est aujourd'hui la sainte Catherine?? Oula j'ai tout juste 25ans... :hein: :hein:
> Merci de prévenir, je vais faire profil bas, avec un peu de chance mes amis auront oublié    Enfin j'espère...  :hein:


Un chapeau un chapeau un chapeau pour Nexka !!!!!


----------



## piro (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Un chapeau un chapeau un chapeau pour Nexka !!!!!


quelqu un a du tissu jaune et vert ?


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> quelqu un a du tissu jaune et vert ?


 ..pour l'emballer entière ?


----------



## bebert (25 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aie!! C'est aujourd'hui la sainte Catherine?? Oula j'ai tout juste 25ans...  :hein:  :hein:
> Merci de prévenir, je vais faire profil bas, avec un peu de chance mes amis auront oublié      Enfin j'espère...    :hein:



*Bonne fête des catherinettes, Nexka !!!* 

 :love:


----------



## aricosec (25 Novembre 2004)

ouf ! ,ça y est,je viens de divorcer, , je peus m'inscrire ici !    :love: 

.
vieux beau,propre sur lui,barbu,presentant bien,virile,mais pauvre retraité  
cherche jeune poulette :rose: ,capable de reveiller sa libido,riche et disponible !
vehicule 
roll-royces ,ferrari ,acceptés
si riche,accepte moche comme un pou !


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne fête des catherinettes, Nexka !!!*



Du jaune et vert, on t'a dit, bebert !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> devrait partir en sucette


allons tout de suite à l'essentiel


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> t as besoin d une excuse pour draguer toi ?



Lui non, sa femme oui !!


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> allons tout de suite à l'essentiel


[mode beauf]
C'est clair, bon qui suce ??  
[/mode Beauf]


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

C'est bien ici le bal des célibataires ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

Euh   :rose: bonne... sainte... sainte Catherine, Nexka  :rose: 

*soupir*


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

Soupir pas trop spyro, tu vas tout cramer


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh   :rose: bonne... sainte... sainte Catherine, Nexka  :rose:
> 
> *soupir*


 Bon, ok c'est un début. Dans trois mois c'est la Saint Valentin, ça te laisse le temps de progresser.


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

dis donc poildec', t'es pas obligé de te proposer quand je demande "qui suce"


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

t'es con, c'était privé !


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

pis j'avoue que me faire sucer par une boule de nowel...  me laisse pantois


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Soupire pas trop spyro, tu vas tout cramer


Meuh non c'est que de la fumée


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Nuit gravement à la santé. Tu files un mauvais coton mon Spyro.


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

vi très mauvais, on pourra meme pas en faire des pulls (de ton mauvais coton)


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2004)

par contre top pour des mèches de lampe à pétrole (ton mauvais coton)


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Nuit gravement à la santé. Tu files un mauvais coton mon Spyro.



C'est une signe de bonne santé chez lui  il crachera du feu à la fin de sa croissance  D'ici là il fait le sioux pour attirer les filles


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Bon revenons en au sujet :

Célibataires signalez vous !!!!!!!!

Alors d'après ce que j'ai compris, il y aurait *Nexka*, et puis....

Allez je balance aussi *Lumai* (je vais me faire bouler rouge moi).

Suivant !


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une signe de bonne santé chez lui  il crachera du feu à la fin de sa croissance  D'ici là il fait le sioux pour attirer les filles


moi aussi j'y arrive si je met du talc sur mon caleçon... non mais :hein:


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon revenons en au sujet :
> 
> Célibataires signalez vous !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Arfff attend, la catherinette c'est pour les non-mariées, célbataires ou pas     Donc en fait bah ton sujet c'est pas un bon plan pour draguer


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon revenons en au sujet :
> 
> Célibataires signalez vous !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 *Tigrou*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Tigrou*


Même pas : vous n'avez pas compris que j'avais ouvert ce thread pour vous (et non pour moi). Enfin un acte désintéressé...et personne ne me félicite : banbe d'ingrats     

Je ne suis pas célibataire *Poilduc'* : inutile de me harceler


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Même pas : vous n'avez pas compris que j'avais ouvert ce thread pour vous (et non pour moi). Enfin un acte désintéressé...et personne ne me félicite : banbe d'ingrats
> 
> Je ne suis pas célibataire *Poilduc'* : inutile de me harceler


 Merde alors, j'avais des vues sur toi. :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff attend, la catherinette c'est pour les non-mariées, *célibataires ou pas*    Donc en fait bah ton sujet c'est pas un bon plan pour draguer


  
Me dis pas que...   :hein: 
 

 :rateau:


----------



## piro (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Me dis pas que...   :hein:
> 
> 
> :rateau:



mais si je t assure 
et c est même ça le pire


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh :rose: bonne... sainte... sainte Catherine, Nexka :rose:
> 
> **soupir**


"on dit que femme qui soupire n'a pas ce qu'elle désire" et pour les hommes on dit quoi ?

"homme qui soupir ..."

à vous


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Homme qui soupire  jamais ne tire.


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu files un mauvais coton mon Spyro.


i m'énerve i m'énerve 
En tout cas je peux expliquer son nouvel avatar maintenant.


----------



## piro (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> "on dit que femme qui soupire n'a pas ce qu'elle désire" et pour les hommes on dit quoi ?
> 
> "homme qui soupir ..."
> 
> à vous



".... réussiras à la faire fuir"


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> i m'énerve i m'énerve
> En tout cas je peux expliquer son nouvel avatar maintenant.


  Dis-donc toi ! Oui toi, le truc violet avec des ailes :mouais: C'est toi qui a donné cet air de crevette à Poildep :mouais: mais tu vas avoir à faire à moi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


excellent !!!!     


"homme qui soupir va finir par la faire fuir"  :sleep: (surtout si il a mangé de l'ail  )


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> i m'énerve i m'énerve
> En tout cas je peux expliquer son nouvel avatar maintenant.


 Tu files un très très mauvais coton !  



       :love:


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Yip (25 Novembre 2004)

Homme qui soupire... pas de sourire...

Homme qui soupire... pas de plaisir...

Homme qui soupire... se casse avec sa tire...

Homme qui soupire... casse sa tirelire...




Mais j'aimais bien la première de poild'éléph


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

_Dragon qui soupire va tous vous faire frire !_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Dragon qui* lache une caisse* va tous vous faire frire !_


ça c'est certain


----------



## Yip (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> i m'énerve i m'énerve
> En tout cas je peux expliquer son nouvel avatar maintenant.




     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Homme qui soupire... pas de sourire...
> 
> Homme qui soupire... pas de plaisir...
> 
> ...


 "Coeur qui soupir n'a pas ce qu'il desire"    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Coeur qui soupir n'a pas ce qu'il desire"    :rateau:


déjà fait (ou presque) là  

et toi angie ? célibataire ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> déjà fait (ou presque) là
> 
> et toi angie ? célibataire ?


 Yes, celibataire :rose: , je prefere etre seule que mal accompagnee... :rateau:

Faut dire que je suis aussi tres difficile...


----------



## J-L (25 Novembre 2004)

C'est quoi, ne pas être célibataire?  Ca à l'air sympa... :love:

 Les catherinettes, en plus, elles sont à peine plus agées que moi, ça commence à devenir interessant! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Yes, celibataire :rose: , je prefere etre seule que mal accompagnee... :rateau:
> 
> Faut dire que je suis aussi tres difficile...


c'est marrant on dirait une réplique de Balasko dans "les hommes préfèrent les grosses"


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant on dirait une réplique de Balasko dans "les hommes préfèrent les grosses"


 Je suis pas grosse moi


----------



## supermoquette (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> [mode beauf]
> C'est clair, bon qui suce ??
> [/mode Beauf]


c'est çuis qui l'dit qui ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Yes, celibataire :rose: , je prefere etre seule que mal accompagnee... :rateau:
> 
> Faut dire que je suis aussi tres difficile...


Tient ben j'allais justement en parler


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est çuis qui l'dit qui ?


Impossible, pas assez souple


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Impossible, pas assez souple


 et pas assez longue...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Novembre 2004)

Catherine tu peux le contacter, même si tu n'as plus 25 ans...click sur le pseudo à ta gauche,
ensuite click sur "envoyer un message par email à KIDBOOJIBOY" car il est effectivement peut être Alain DELON... :style: Alors fais vite il n'en peut plus...


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

...par contre il a un tit petit kiki, mais ca il peut pas le dire dans son annonce


----------



## piro (25 Novembre 2004)

ceci est un kiki






  
ok se sorts


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...par contre il a un tit petit kiki, mais ca il peut pas le dire dans son annonce



Il ne vous salut pas!!!






tu pouvais pas attendre qu'il ait des réponses :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

j'ai dit un petit piro, c'est pas un petit ca, c'est le modele moyen


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que je suis aussi tres difficile...



    


Non rien, ça m'a pris d'un coup comme ça...  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## piro (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit un petit piro, c'est pas un petit ca, c'est le modele moyen


a ce point là ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non rien, ça m'a pris d'un coup comme ça...  :rose:  :rateau:


 :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non rien, ça m'a pris d'un coup comme ça... :rose: :rateau:


y'a pas de mal apres tout


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas de mal apres tout



Si en plus ça ne fait même pas mal, autant pas s'en priver alors.


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

ca dépend a qui...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

Messieurs gentlemen


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs gentlemen


 bof...


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs gentlemen




j'aime pas les pantheres  :rateau:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (25 Novembre 2004)

Well, si je suis aware, it means que ce soir c'es la Ladies' night !  :style: :love:


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et toi angie ? célibataire ?


De toute façon la question ne se pose pas, elle n'a pas 25 ans encore   


Et toi Tibo alors (now ke je sais que t'es une fille) Tu fais partie des clans de Catherinette???     








ps: LAISSEZ SPYRO TRANQUILLE MAINTENANT   MILADIOU


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

moi, si ça arrange, je veux bien faire partie des célibataires


----------



## camisol (25 Novembre 2004)

Heu ...? Je peux ?  :rose:

Bon alors, camisol, célibataire. Bien sous quasi tout rapport. Schizophrène tendance pas envahissant. Pas économe, mais généreux avec son découvert. Polygame, mais discret. Poilu, mais pas partout. Des enfants mais pas tout le temps. En veut plus d'autres. Des femmes à la maison non plus.
Partant pour jambes en l'air, ou bras en l'air, ou tout ce qu'on veut pourvu que ça soit bien. Anorexiques, débutantes, migraineuses, sans neurones inside, scrupuleuses, chercheuses de géniteurs, trentenaires en mal de mari, s'abstenir, y'a des pervers pour ça, et y'en reste suffisament d'autres.
Jalouses, possessives, mal baisées n'ayant pas envie de progresser, allez vous rouler.
Comme dit une de mes amies (?) : "avant de baiser, faut négocier!". 
Ma devise :  *pas d'attaches, sauf aux montants du lit.*


_Faire offre en post restant, ou à Foguenne, co-gardien du temple, qui transmettra. (Maousse et le Gognol, j'ai pas confiance, Finn, on sait pas s'il sait de quoi on parle, Tigrou, c'est un nioubie _  ).


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

J'aime les gens francs. Camisol, tu es l'un d'eux : choses claires dès le départ. Trop peu sont capable de ça, et c'est bien dommage. On peut adherer ou non à tes principes de vie, ce n'est même pas la question, il reste pas moins que ta franchise est une qualité chez toi que j'aprecie plus que tout  :love:


----------



## dool (25 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, camisol, célibataire. Bien sous quasi tout rapport. Schizophrène tendance pas envahissant. Pas économe, mais généreux avec son découvert. Polygame, mais discret. Poilu, mais pas partout. Des enfants mais pas tout le temps. En veut plus d'autres. Des femmes à la maison non plus.
> Partant pour jambes en l'air, ou bras en l'air, ou tout ce qu'on veut pourvu que ça soit bien. Anorexiques, débutantes, migraineuses, sans neurones inside, scrupuleuses, chercheuses de géniteurs, trentenaires en mal de mari, s'abstenir, y'a des pervers pour ça, et y'en reste suffisament d'autres.
> Jalouses, possessives, mal baisées n'ayant pas envie de progresser, allez vous rouler.
> Comme dit une de mes amies (?) : "avant de baiser, faut négocier!".
> Ma devise :  *pas d'attaches, sauf aux montants du lit.*



bah merde, si j'avais été celibataire, j'aurai répondu a cette annonce ca s'est juré ! 
Moi je met ma meilleure note a ce type verdatre de vérité et de bon sens ! Aller les femmes on se jete sur le lot number one


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

Quelle est la mise a prix ??? Est ce que les hommes peuvent participer ??


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Well, si je suis aware, it means que ce soir c'es la Ladies' night !  :style: :love:


Dis, c'est où et à quelle heure ?
 
 


Je crois qu'à force d'hésiter, je vais choisir mon camps


----------



## dool (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la mise a prix ??? Est ce que les hommes peuvent participer ??


toi pour participer il faut d'abord que tu ote ton chapi de noel, et que tu nous montre le bas (j'espere moins poilu que le haut )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

bon arrêtez les conneries avec vos posts : je me prends des *coupdboules rouges* (n'est-ce pas Lumai ?  ).


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bon arrêtez les conneries avec vos posts : je me prends des *coupdboules rouges* (n'est-ce pas Lumai ?  ).


 Qui ?
 Quoi ?
 Où ?


 Ha ! je crois que tu le demandais... 



 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Qui ?
> Quoi ?
> Où ?
> 
> ...


oups et moi j'ai rippé : scuse. tu veux l'ambulance ? :casse: :modo: 

Bon alors : on t'inscrit sur la liste des célib' ? hein ?  allez laisse toi tenter.


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors : on t'inscrit sur la liste des célib' ?


  ben j'croyais que c'était déjà fait, non ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2004)

Fabienr, célibataire. enfin, marié, mais séparé. Enfin séparé... oui, mais enfin non, mais quand même.
En fait, j'en sais rien. :mouais: 
Mais bon, tant qu'elle n'habite plus à la maison, mes nuits sont libres...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Bon donc je résume :

*Les célibataires :*
Nexka
Aricosec
Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
KIDBOOJIBOY
J.C. Vandamme
Yvos
Camisol
Fabienr

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
Piro ?
Lila ?
Spyro ?


Ceux qui ont été oubliés, n'hésitez pas à ajouter votre nom.


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Well, si je suis aware, it means que ce soir c'es la Ladies' night !  :style: :love:




Tu la fais où ta boouuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm      à Rennes    :style:

_oui je sais les mauvaises langues... mais il deteste danser  c'est comme ça _ 

    et moi j'adore ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

camisol attaché sur le pont de MacG a dit:
			
		

> Heu ...? Je peux ?  :rose:
> 
> Bon alors, camisol, célibataire. Bien sous quasi tout rapport. Schizophrène tendance pas envahissant. Pas économe, mais généreux avec son découvert. Polygame, mais discret. Poilu, mais pas partout. Des enfants mais pas tout le temps. En veut plus d'autres. Des femmes à la maison non plus.
> Partant pour jambes en l'air, ou bras en l'air, ou tout ce qu'on veut pourvu que ça soit bien. Anorexiques, débutantes, migraineuses, sans neurones inside, scrupuleuses, chercheuses de géniteurs, trentenaires en mal de mari, s'abstenir, y'a des pervers pour ça, et y'en reste suffisament d'autres.
> ...



Et bien, vous êtes sans dessus dessous  ! Vous exigez un label de fraîcheur qui me semble digne d'un Dieu vivant au temps de sa gloire, vous êtes marayeur de posts et de posteuses ?


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon donc je résume :
> 
> *Les célibataires :*
> Nexka
> ...




Hmm hmm Je voudrais pas déranger, mais j'ai déja dis que j'avais pas compris, je croyais que les Catherinette ct des pas mariées....    :hein: 



Je crois que j'aurais jamais dut venir poster ici  :mouais:  :mouais:   


Le pire c'est que je continue en plus...    :hein:  :hein:


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmm hmm Je voudrais pas déranger, mais j'ai déja dis que j'avais pas compris, je croyais que les Catherinette ct des pas mariées....    :hein:



ah bon t'es mariée ???    


les Catherinettes :

A la Sainte Catherine, on fête les Catherinettes, c'est-à-dire les jeunes filles ayant dépassé l'âge de 25 ans sans être mariées. La tradition, particulièrement dans les maisons de couture et les magasins de mode, veut qu'on leur confectionne des chapeaux extravagants qu'elles porteront tout au long de cette journée. A l'origine de cette tradition, il y a la vie légendaire de Sainte Catherine...


Sainte Catherine d'Alexandrie, vierge, martyre et docteur de l'Eglise


----------



## Foguenne (25 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Heu ...? Je peux ?  :rose:
> 
> Bon alors, camisol, célibataire. Bien sous quasi tout rapport. Schizophrène tendance pas envahissant. Pas économe, mais généreux avec son découvert. Polygame, mais discret. Poilu, mais pas partout. Des enfants mais pas tout le temps. En veut plus d'autres. Des femmes à la maison non plus.
> Partant pour jambes en l'air, ou bras en l'air, ou tout ce qu'on veut pourvu que ça soit bien. Anorexiques, débutantes, migraineuses, sans neurones inside, scrupuleuses, chercheuses de géniteurs, trentenaires en mal de mari, s'abstenir, y'a des pervers pour ça, et y'en reste suffisament d'autres.
> ...



Il est fous, complètement fous.     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> Sainte Catherine d'Alexandrie, vierge, martyre et *docteur de l'Eglise*


ouais bah moi je ne connais que des catherinettes qui joue au docteur  :rose: 


désolé:rose:


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah bon t'es mariée ???
> 
> 
> les Catherinettes :
> ...



Vi bah c'est bien ce que je dis, être Catherinette c'est ne pas être marié, mais ça veut pas forcement dire qu'on est célibataire!! Rhhhoooo   Personne ne m'écoute jamais ici   Pfffff    :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous recommande Lumai _(elle est libre au fait ?? :rose: )_ et Nexka, *elles sont mignonnes comme tout.*
> Sans déc.
> :love:
> :rose:
> ...


ouais mais on n'est pas non plus au marché là. Va falloir être plus classe messieurs.


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Heu ...? Je peux ?  :rose:
> 
> Bon alors, camisol, célibataire. Bien sous quasi tout rapport. Schizophrène tendance pas envahissant. Pas économe, mais généreux avec son découvert. Polygame, mais discret. Poilu, mais pas partout. Des enfants mais pas tout le temps. En veut plus d'autres. Des femmes à la maison non plus.
> Partant pour jambes en l'air, ou bras en l'air, ou tout ce qu'on veut pourvu que ça soit bien. Anorexiques, débutantes, migraineuses, sans neurones inside, scrupuleuses, chercheuses de géniteurs, trentenaires en mal de mari, s'abstenir, y'a des pervers pour ça, et y'en reste suffisament d'autres.
> ...



yen a qui disent qu'il est fou   , d'autre bien culotté   

En tous cas ne manque pas de culot, n'a pas peur des mots et  ne se dégonfle pas


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous recommande Lumai _(elle est libre au fait ?? :rose: )_ et Nexka, *elles sont mignonnes comme tout.*
> Sans déc.
> :love:
> :rose:
> ...



Rhaaa bon?? Parce que Lumai c'est une fille facile??? Non mais t'as vu comment tu causes??     Pfff franchement, tu l'as vu à peine 1h et voilà....


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vi bah c'est bien ce que je dis, être Catherinette c'est ne pas être marié, mais ça veut pas forcement dire qu'on est célibataire!! Rhhhoooo   Personne ne m'écoute jamais ici   Pfffff    :hein:  :hein:




ouf


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2004)

Bon donc je résume :

*Les célibataires :*
 Nexka
 Aricosec
 Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
 KIDBOOJIBOY
 J.C. Vandamme
 Yvos
 Camisol
 Fabienr
  Lumai (Libre, oui ! Et contente de l'être  )


*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
 Piro ?
 Lila ?
 Spyro ?


 Ceux qui ont été oubliés, n'hésitez pas à ajouter votre nom.


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon donc je résume :
> 
> *Les célibataires :*
> Nexka
> ...



Qu'il en manque un paquet de célibataires


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

moi je suis hors competition


pour le plus de 25 ans et marié il ya aussi une fete ? ......


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis hors competition
> 
> 
> pour le plus de 25 ans et marié il ya aussi une fete ? ......








C'est là avec Jean-Claude Vadamme     toute seule devant ton écran


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon donc je résume :
> 
> *Les célibataires :*
> Nexka
> ...



 

heu, en ce qui me concerne, c'est vraiment si il manque du monde, hein..


----------



## kabeha (25 Novembre 2004)

Divorcé, 2 enfants, sport chic., châtain foncé, yeux bleus
Loisirs : Sport, ciné, lecture, soirées pub irlandais

    

Vous ouvrez une annexe de netclub    ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est la fête des réparateurs de lave-linge et des livreurs de surgelés... !
> :rose:





hemmm pas vraiment !!!    

l'homme sait tout faire doonc j'ai pas un seul reparateur chez moi

ceux qui m'envoie par rare moment le proprio.......hem   
je prefere m'en passer !!!   

tiens , je vais regarder de plus pres le prochain livreur de pizza !!!


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hemmm pas vraiment !!!
> 
> l'homme sait tout faire doonc j'ai pas un seul reparateur chez moi
> 
> ...



pourtant, les plmobiers ont la côte...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2004)

Macgé, plus fort que Meetic!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est là avec Jean-Claude Vadamme     toute seule devant ton écran



j'ai rien contre notre claude mais....
il y a pas l'option patrikkkkkkk ?


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2004)

LA perle Rare    


*Woa* si tu regardes ne laisse pas passer ta chance de rencontrer l'âme s½ur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Macgé, plus fort que Meetic!!!





et seulement pour 4 euros par mois !!!  

enfin..pour qui veut bien cotiser !!!


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> LA perle Rare
> 
> 
> *Woa* si tu regardes ne laisse pas passer ta chance de rencontrer l'âme s½ur



Argghhh Nice ça fait trop loin pour moi Macelene


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> LA perle Rare
> 
> 
> *Woa* si tu regardes ne laisse pas passer ta chance de rencontrer l'âme s½ur




...pffff....d'abord, hein, heu, 
 

qu'est-ce qu'il a de plus..hein,..

et pis, woa, malgré tout le respect qu'on lui porte, il a un tête de powerbook, nan?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Zé zoui zitalienne, alors z'allez pas mé racconté de connéries sour la compozizione de vos pizzas... Monttré moi za jène homme zé vé to zavoir !_
> :love:




hai hai roberto, j'ai pas un cheveux sur la langue moi !!!   

je suis roberta pas sophie !!  


et puis tu me vois discuter pizza quand je sais meme pas par quoi commencer 
pour en fabriquer une?    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ...pffff....d'abord, hein, heu,
> 
> 
> qu'est-ce qu'il a de plus..hein,..
> ...



nan , je dirais une tete du prince charles mais.....



arrete de baver macelene, on est *hors course*....je dois te rappeler ton age? 
  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> LA perle Rare
> 
> 
> *Woa* si tu regardes ne laisse pas passer ta chance de rencontrer l'âme s½ur



La VRAIE perle rare


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous recommande Lumai _(elle est libre au fait ?? :rose: )_ et Nexka, *elles sont mignonnes comme tout.*
> Sans déc.
> :love:
> :rose:
> ...


 Hum..
 Roberto ? 


 ça va pas le faire, là !

 T'as beau me harceler de MP à longueur de nuits, je te le répète : c'est non ! Non ! Non !


 Facile de te venger en me faisant passer pour une fille facile !


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Je suis sûr que le monsieur va t'expliquer coment étaler la pâte, et pis les garnitures et tout...
> :rose:



qu'il le tient de sa mère, qui le tient de sa mère, qui le tient de sa mère.   

sécrét dé famille, quoi!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Je suis sûr que le monsieur va t'expliquer coment étaler la pâte, et pis les garnitures et tout...
> :rose:




et aussi comment il marche le four
avec son horologe defaillant ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arrete de baver macelene, on est *hors course*....je dois te rappeler ton age?
> :love:




Tu as déjà acheté tes légumes pour faire la soupe ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hum..
> Roberto ?
> 
> ça va pas le faire, là !
> ...





laisse dire.....il se venge parce  que tu ne cede pas !!!!!      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et aussi comment il marche le four
> avec son horologe defaillant ?



On te le demande mais tu peux toujours remplacer l'horloge par un métronome mais il y a fort à parier qu'il est tout aussi défaillant vu ton don pour le bricolage


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà acheté tes légumes pour faire la soupe ?




pour ce soir c'est.....

je sais pas, j'ai passé le relais a maman cherie  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'as beau me harceler de MP à longueur de nuits, je te le répète : c'est non ! Non ! Non !




Hein!!! Quoi!!!    

Et moi même pas un petit mp!!!    Tout pour Lumaï??? Aprés tout ce que tu m'as dit sur le chemin de retour de la gare    :hein:  :hein:  :mouais: 

Rhhaaaaa


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour ce soir c'est.....
> 
> je sais pas, j'ai passé le relais a maman cherie  :love:  :love:



Ha bon !   Tu ne voulais pas faire la cuisine ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On te le demande mais tu peux toujours remplacer l'horloge par un métronome mais il y a fort à parier qu'il est tout aussi défaillant vu ton don pour le bricolage





ha non madame !!!  

la je ne suis pour rien , meme coupé l'electricité pendant 24h
il ne veut pas se mettre a 00:00


----------



## tim (25 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> La VRAIE perle rare



mon oeil!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon !   Tu ne voulais pas faire la cuisine ? :rateau:




ma maman cherie est là pendant un bon moment

ça l'occupe , on mange bien et.....on grossis comme les dindes de noel !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha non madame !!!
> 
> la je ne suis pour rien , meme coupé l'electricité pendant 24h
> il ne veut pas se mettre a 00:00



C'est bien au moins ça ne sonne jamais par contre il y aura sûrement un court-circuit d'ici peu


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2004)

tim a dit:
			
		

> mon oeil!



si si, vraiment...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

tim a dit:
			
		

> mon oeil!





t'es pas un peu trop jeune toi pour draguer les cathrinette?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma maman cherie est là pendant un bon moment
> 
> ça l'occupe , on mange bien et.....on grossis comme les dindes de noel !!



Il va falloir penser à plumer tout ça  Mais avant il faut égorger


----------



## Pierrou (25 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon donc je résume :
> 
> *Les célibataires :*
> Nexka
> ...



Euh ,tu peux me rajouter aussi  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir penser à plumer tout ça  Mais avant il faut égorger




pour noel je suis a paris, 
je risque pas de servir de repas !!!


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais on n'est pas non plus au marché là. Va falloir être plus classe messieurs.



C'est vrai    quoi !
La Foire, c'est nettement mieux quand même  :hein: 

Beaux spécimens d'_étalons_ et d'_étalonnes_...


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arrete de baver macelene, on est *hors course*....je dois te rappeler ton age?
> :love:



je bave pas, je suis pas dans la liste


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour noel je suis a paris,
> je risque pas de servir de repas !!!



Pourquoi Paris est un no dinde's land ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi Paris est un no dinde's land ?



tu as déjà vu des dindes courir en liberté dans Paris?
Des morues, oui, mais des dindes non!


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2004)

Bon donc je résume :

*Les célibataires :*
  Nexka
  Aricosec
  Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
  KIDBOOJIBOY
  J.C. Vandamme
  Yvos
  Camisol
  Fabienr
   Lumai (Libre, oui ! Et contente de l'être  )
 Yvos
 Pierrou


*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
  Piro ?
  Lila ?
  Spyro ?


  Ceux qui ont été oubliés, n'hésitez pas à ajouter votre nom.
 Pour vous rajouter, il suffit de citer et d'enlever les 





>


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je bave pas, je suis pas dans la liste



Tu sais un filet de bave à la gueule, même pour une panthère, ça gêne énormément la séduction quand même, et surtout pendant la course


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> tu as déjà vu des dindes courir en liberté dans Paris?
> Des morues, oui, mais des dindes non!



Je me disais bien aussi que c'était une histoire d'O


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je bave pas, je suis pas dans la liste




moi non plus !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus !!!



C'est gentil de nous le faire savoir mais on s'en doutait un peu, on t'a déjà coupé la tête et forcément pour courir c'est gênant !  Surtout quand tu n'as pas de chronomètre et que tu dois porter un four avec une horloge bloquée. Moi ça va, elle est interne, l'horloge


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon donc je résume :
> Lumai (Libre, oui ! Et contente de l'être  )


 :mouais: c'est vrai ce mensonge ? :mouais: 

*les mariés (ées)* 
semac :rose:


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aprés tout ce que tu m'as dit sur le chemin de retour de la gare


Là t'en as dit trop ou pas assez


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je bave pas, je suis pas dans la liste


 et alors, ça empêche de baver ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et alors, ça empêche de baver ?



On peut courir même en étant statique comme les grenouilles, elles gigotent même en étant épinglées sur la table. Ça marche avec les chiens lorsqu'on les sort de l'eau aussi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: c'est vrai ce mensonge ? :mouais:
> 
> *les mariés (ées)*
> semac :rose:




on a dit *celibataire* !!!!!

arrete de draguer sinon tu feras augmenter les statiqtique du divorce !!!


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

normalement, dans toute foire qui se respecte, il y a des opérations du genre 5 pour le prix de 1, ou alors des opérations éclair à tel ou tel comptoir, alors que là, on fait des listes et des listes...c'est pas comme ça qu'on attire le chaland


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On peut courir même en étant statique comme les grenouilles, elles gigotent même en étant épinglées sur la table. Ça marche avec les chiens lorsqu'on les sort de l'eau aussi


 Bon hé, n'exagérons rien, je parle de baver, pas de courir.  Ceci dit les grenouilles bavent aussi. :mouais:


_sinon je trouve l'image de la grenouille qui gigote épinglée sur la table un brin érotique._ :love:


----------



## piro (25 Novembre 2004)

Bon donc je résume :

*Les célibataires :*
  Nexka
  Aricosec
  Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
  KIDBOOJIBOY
  J.C. Vandamme
  Yvos
  Camisol
  Fabienr
   Lumai (Libre, oui ! Et contente de l'être  )
   Piro (Libre mais je n ai pas encore 25 ans)
 Yvos
 Pierrou


*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
  Lila ?
  Spyro ?


  Ceux qui ont été oubliés, n'hésitez pas à ajouter votre nom.
 Pour vous rajouter, il suffit de citer et d'enlever les 





>


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

Bon donc je résume :

*Les célibataires :*
  Nexka
  Aricosec
  Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
  KIDBOOJIBOY
  J.C. Vandamme
  Yvos
  Camisol
  Fabienr
  Lumai (Libre, oui ! Et contente de l'être  )
  Yvos
  Pierrou
  Bassou


*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
  Piro ?
  Lila ?
  Spyro ?


  Ceux qui ont été oubliés, n'hésitez pas à ajouter votre nom.
 Pour vous rajouter, il suffit de citer et d'enlever les


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _sinon je trouve l'image de la grenouille qui gigote épinglée sur la table un brin érotique._ :love:



Toi, tu as trop lu Camisol  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon donc je résume :
> 
> *Les célibataires :*
> Nexka
> ...



bon en fait, je suis pas celibataire..


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

*Les célibataires :*
  Nexka
  Aricosec
  Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
  KIDBOOJIBOY
  J.C. Vandamme
  Yvos
  Camisol
  Fabienr
  Lumai (Libre, oui ! Et contente de l'être  )
  Yvos
  Pierrou
  Bassou


*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
  Piro ?
  Lila ?
  Spyro ?
  Itoire ?


voilà, c'est tout, je sors.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2004)

Bestiaux, bestioles







Le gars est historien, philologue et professeur d'iconologie médiévale à l'ISCA et dévelloppe l'idée de "célibataires en couples".

Donc il faudrait rajouter une rubrique couples ou mariés (mariées) comme Semac l'a suggéré


----------



## piro (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Ceux que l'on suppose :*
> Piro ?



bonne supposition


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Ceux que l'on suppose :*
> Itoire ?


 :love:  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Novembre 2004)

On est où là?  

Ah oui, la foire aux célibataires. :rose: comment dire... 



Je n'ai rien à faire ici!!!


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Macgé, plus fort que Meetic!!!


Ah bon !...
MacGé passe multilingue !!!


De quoi est ce qu'il s'agit donc ici ?
On a ouvert un marché aux bestiaux


----------



## macVamps (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon donc je résume :
> 
> *Les célibataires :*
> Nexka
> ...



- Ah non, c'est pas vrai çà !!!
- Oui, c'est pas vrai, il nous a nous deux pour lui tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Anorexiques, débutantes, migraineuses, sans neurones inside, scrupuleuses, chercheuses de géniteurs, trentenaires en mal de mari, s'abstenir, y'a des pervers pour ça, et y'en reste suffisament d'autres.



Merde... moi qui aurait juré que tu cherchais un être du sexe féminin !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Moi je vais aller ouvrir un thread pour lister les femmes volages. C'est moins risqué que les célibataires ! Avec les adultères, y'a moins de risque de les voir débarquer à la maison   (Et puis ça nous mettrait sur un pied d'égalité )


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

macVamps a dit:
			
		

> - Ah non, c'est pas vrai çà !!!
> - Oui, c'est pas vrai, il nous a nous deux pour lui tout seul



On verra les filles, on verra... 

il est collant ce fan-club  mais je l'adore :love:


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

Remarque, t'as bien une autre fan(né) mais !!!







!...!​
Là, elle est sans voix, débordé par les jeunettes qui te tournent autour


----------



## Dedalus (25 Novembre 2004)

je suis à moitié libre    Mais ça ne peut marcher que si les Catherinettes arborent porte-jarretelles et talons aiguilles


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et alors, ça empêche de baver ?




ben non


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les pantheres  :rateau:




il y en a une qui me tourne autour  :affraid:


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

C'est ici les célibataires ???  cool :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

mais il faudrait poser les vraies quetion :

qui couche avec qui ?

et quand ?

où poildep a chopé sa maladie de peau ?

pourquoi la capote de bassou est rouge et qu'il la porte sur la tête ?

pour qui golf remue la queue ?

et surtout est il necessaire d'etre celibataire pour draguer sur macgé


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> où poildep a chopé sa maladie de peau ?



Tient j'ai la réponce à celle ci


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et surtout est il necessaire d'etre celibataire pour draguer sur macgé ?


Ooooooffff pas plus que pour se faire draguer, regarde rob' et rob'av


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Roooooh. Il me semblait pourtant avoir répondu plus haut
> T'as une autre explication peut-être ?  :mouais:





rougeole ?


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ELLES SONT trop rapides pour moi



Bah aussi c'est sur que ça dois pas etre facile de poster avec des pates


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

héhéhé


----------



## Spyro (26 Novembre 2004)

Oui mais des panzanni


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon en fait, je suis pas celibataire..



C'est pas grave ils t'ont mis deux fois dans la liste.  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais il faudrait poser les vraies quetion :
> 
> qui couche avec qui ?
> 
> ...



Enfin des questions censées... Merci Grug


----------



## kabeha (26 Novembre 2004)

Bon donc je résume :

*Les célibataires :*
  Nexka
  Aricosec
  Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
  KIDBOOJIBOY
  J.C. Vandamme
  Yvos
  Camisol
  Fabienr
   Lumai (Libre, oui ! Et contente de l'être  )
 Yvos
 Pierrou
bwv1006


*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
  Piro ?
  Lila ?
  Spyro ?


  Ceux qui ont été oubliés, n'hésitez pas à ajouter votre nom.
 Pour vous rajouter, il suffit de citer et d'enlever les 





>


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Enfin des questions censées... Merci Grug


 Voui !
 Voilà du recentrage de débat !!! 



_Bon qui commence à déballer ???_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Bon qui commence à déballer ???_



Avant il ne faut pas emballer ?


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2004)

Et puis on enlève Yvos puisqu'apparemment il n'est plus célibataire 


  Bon donc je résume :

*Les célibataires :*
    Nexka
    Aricosec
    Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
    KIDBOOJIBOY
    J.C. Vandamme
    Yvos
    Camisol
    Fabienr
     Lumai 
 Pierrou
  bwv1006


*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
    Piro ?
    Lila ?
    Spyro ?


    Ceux qui ont été oubliés, n'hésitez pas à ajouter votre nom.
   Pour vous rajouter, il suffit de citer et d'enlever les 





>


----------



## piro (26 Novembre 2004)

Bon donc je résume :

*Les célibataires :*
    Nexka
    Aricosec
    Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
    KIDBOOJIBOY
    J.C. Vandamme
    Yvos
    Camisol
    Fabienr
     Lumai 
 Pierrou
  bwv1006
   Piro


*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
    Lila ?
    Spyro ?


    Ceux qui ont été oubliés, n'hésitez pas à ajouter votre nom.
   Pour vous rajouter, il suffit de citer et d'enlever les 





>


----------



## dool (26 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais il faudrait poser les vraies quetion :
> 
> qui couche avec qui ?
> 
> ...



Moi moi moi , m'sieur, moi j'peut repondre m'sieur !

 Alors moi vous savez avec qui je couche mais je vais pas vous le rappeler sinon ca va encore me ramener des ennuis (genre bannie tout ça quoi ) !  
 Pour le quand, bah ce serait trop long de faire le planning 
 POur poildep, je dirais qu'il a un peu trop trainer avec la stromphette dans les orties...bah oui poildep, apres ca gratte....
 pour Bassou, je dirais sur la tete paske ca tiens pas ailleurs   et rouge paske la capote a ptet trop trainer pres de la tête a poildep (je suppose hein les gars ) :love:
 Pour Golf, je passe, je connais pas assez tout le monde :rose: 
 Et enfin, en dernier, je dirais NON !

Alors c'est quoi ma note a l'interro m'sieur ?


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> où poildep a chopé sa maladie de peau ?


C'est pas une maladie, c'est pour essayer de te ressembler. Je suis fan. : D


----------



## tim (26 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh   :rose: bonne... sainte... sainte Catherine, Nexka  :rose:
> 
> *soupir*









Allon reprend-toi!ça n'ent vaut pas la peine. :rateau:  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une maladie, c'est pour essayer de te ressembler. Je suis fan. : D




Fais gaffe, à force de vouloir ressembler à un autre, on va t'appeler poildep jackson


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, à force de vouloir ressembler à un autre, on va t'appeler poildep jackson


ha mais ça c'est pas nouveau !


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on enlève Yvos puisqu'apparemment il n'est plus célibataire



Oui mais non en fait.   
bah oui, il est encore dans la liste ?!    :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est quoi ma note a l'interro m'sieur ?



*700/20 !! *    :love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non en fait.
> bah oui, il est encore dans la liste ?!    :rateau:


Oui mais plus qu'une fois, ça laisse un peu de place pour les autres


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2004)

C'est qu'il s'y accroche, Yvos, à cette liste...
_T'es sûr au moins ??? Histoire qu'il ne faille pas t'y remettre... _


 Bon donc je résume :

*Les célibataires :*
     Nexka
     Aricosec
     Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
     KIDBOOJIBOY
     J.C. Vandamme
Camisol
     Fabienr
      Lumai 
  Pierrou
   bwv1006
    Piro


*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
     Lila ?
     Spyro ?


     Ceux qui ont été oubliés, n'hésitez pas à ajouter votre nom.
    Pour vous rajouter, il suffit de citer et d'enlever les 





>


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

Un changement qui n'en est pas un:

*Les célibataires :*
     Nexka
     Aricosec
     Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
     KIDBOOJIBOY
     J.C. Vandamme
Camisol
     Fabienr (mais je fais le nécessaire pour que ça ne dure plus... :love: )
      Lumai 
  Pierrou
   bwv1006
    Piro


*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
     Lila ?
     Spyro ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'il s'y accroche, Yvos, à cette liste...
> _T'es sûr au moins ??? Histoire qu'il ne faille pas t'y remettre... _



Je dis ça, je dis rien moi hein.


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je dis ça, je dis rien moi hein.



Ouais. Ça va, ça vient ces choses là. Aussi.


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Ça va, ça vient ces choses là. Aussi.



Parce qu' « "un" vaut mieux que deux "tu l'auras" » ?


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu' « "un" vaut mieux que deux "tu l'auras" » ?



Non. Justement.


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non. Justement.





_Bon, je vais refaire du café...  :hein: _


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> Bon donc je résume :
> 
> *Les célibataires :*
> Nexka
> ...


 

 .....ben non !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....ben non !



Un peu d'honnêteté dans ce monde de brutes


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu d'honnêteté dans ce monde de brutes


 ...c'est qui les brutees ?....les célibataires ?:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est qui les brutees ?....les célibataires ?:love:



Voilà  On ne peut plus rien te cacher  Tout se sait si vite ici


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est qui les brutees ?....les célibataires ?:love:



j'suis pas une brute!
Quoi? Je suis pas célibataire? Mais si... M'enfin non, mais si quand même... mais...
Si on pouvait me dire, çà m'aiderait!!!


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....ben non !



Mais bon, c'est pas gênant non plus hein?!     :love:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'suis pas une brute!
> Quoi? Je suis pas célibataire? Mais si... M'enfin non, mais si quand même... mais...
> Si on pouvait me dire, çà m'aiderait!!!


 ...c'est comme les clignotants ...ça marche une fois sur deux!...


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, c'est pas gênant non plus hein?!     :love:


 ..dans tous les cas de figure, faut au moins être deux pour ça !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2004)

C'est ici la foire? Vous me mettrez deux courges. :rateau:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici la foire? Vous me mettrez deux courges. :rateau:


 ..chez nous on dit "catherinette"".........


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..chez nous on dit "catherinette"".........



On peut dire coucourde aussi


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On peut dire coucourde aussi


 ....le monsieur prendra un cageot entier !:love:

 (je vous avais prévenu...:mouais: )


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....le monsieur prendra un cageot entier !:love:
> 
> (je vous avais prévenu...:mouais: )



Rhôôôôô, une seule énorme n'y suffirait pas alors   :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici la foire? Vous me mettrez deux courges. :rateau:



Fais attention à ne pas revenir avec deux gourdes !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention à ne pas revenir avec deux gourdes !



Pour (m')épancher ma soif?


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour (m')épancher ma soif?


 ...faut tout lui expliquer ? Vraiment ? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...faut tout lui expliquer ? Vraiment ? :love:



Laisse Webo tranquille, c'est le petit suisse Superbelge à sa Majesté à lui qu'il a  Et d'abord les lunettes jaunes pour lui c'est comme le costume pour James, c'est pour ça qu'on l'aime


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour (m')épancher ma soif?



Ta soif oui. Mais selon la nature des gourdes, ce n'est pas la même soif qu tu épancheras !


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Laisse Webo tranquille, c'est le petit suisse Superbelge à sa Majesté à lui qu'il a  Et d'abord les lunettes jaunes pour lui c'est comme le costume pour James, c'est pour ça qu'on l'aime


....

 c'est des verres correcteurs ? ...passque sinon va avoir du mal à trouver son bonnheur s'il voit des coucourges partout...


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..dans tous les cas de figure, faut au moins être deux pour ça !



Oui, c'est le minimum préconisé, après, chacun se fixe un maxi.


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ta soif oui. Mais selon la nature des gourdes, ce n'est pas la même soif qu tu épancheras !


 ...sinovie ? ...cyprine..? (je sais jamais l'écrire celui là)


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est le minimum préconisé, après, chacun se fixe un maxi.


 ...là c'est plus ma catégorie....déjà queeeeeeeee !


----------



## clampin (26 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi je suis célibataire...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Laisse Webo tranquille, c'est le petit suisse Superbelge à sa Majesté à lui qu'il a  Et d'abord les lunettes jaunes pour lui c'est comme le costume pour James, c'est pour ça qu'on l'aime



Je suis déjà parti.  :sleep:


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...là c'est plus ma catégorie....déjà queeeeeeeee !


C'est pas pompier que t'aurais du faire, mais marin, quoique marin-pompier...  :mouais:


----------



## golf (26 Novembre 2004)

Hé, vous n'êtes pas franchement honnêtes 


*Les célibataires :*
Nexka
Aricosec
Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
KIDBOOJIBOY
J.C. Vandamme
Yvos
Camisol
Fabienr
Lumai 
Pierrou
bwv1006
Piro


*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
golf


*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
Lila ?
Spyro ?





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> pour qui golf remue la queue ?


Bonne question, nous vous remercions de l'avoir posée 



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Pour Golf, je passe, je connais pas assez tout le monde :rose:


On peut arranger çà


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà parti.  :sleep:



Webo  Reste avec nous


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pompier que t'aurais du faire, mais marin, quoique marin-pompier...  :mouais:


 ...ben tu vois ! avec un peu d'imagination on peut concquerir le monde ....
 ..d'un autre côté, marin et tout ce qui va avec, c'est pas ma vocation.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben tu vois ! avec un peu d'imagination on peut concquerir le monde ....
> ..d'un autre côté, marin et tout ce qui va avec, c'est pas ma vocation.....



On est mieux avec les pieds sur terre  Enfin ou moins là, je peux courir  parce qu'une panthère à la nage, je crois que ce n'est pas très efficace surtout en eaux troubles


----------



## Spyro (26 Novembre 2004)

Msieur golf, je crois que t'as pas pris la version la plus récente  
(ou alors tu sais des choses sur Yvos que nous ignorons)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

la foire aux catherinette ne dure pas 24 h?  

quoi? ici c'est a durée indeterminé ?   

pardon, j'ai rien dit


----------



## Franswa (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la foire aux catherinette ne dure pas 24 h?
> 
> quoi? ici c'est a durée indeterminé ?
> 
> pardon, j'ai rien dit


----------



## golf (26 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Msieur golf, je crois que t'as pas pris la version la plus récente
> (ou alors tu sais des choses sur Yvos que nous ignorons)


Heu, j'ai pris ce que j'ai trouvé dans ce souk 
Et puis s'il y en a qui change de statut chaque fois qu'ils (elles) croisent des beaux yeux (ou un autre morceau choisi  ), là, on est dans la merde pour les décomptes :rateau:


----------



## Grug (26 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici la foire? Vous me mettrez deux courges. :rateau:


 ah ?



où ?


:rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu, j'ai pris ce que j'ai trouvé dans ce souk
> Et puis s'il y en a qui change de statut chaque fois qu'ils croisent des beau yeux (ou un autre morceau choisi  ), là, on est dans la merde pour les décomptes :rateau:



en plus le seuil de tolérance d'Yvos au Champomy est très faible


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> avec un peu d'imagination on peut concquerir le monde ....



Ben c'est pas encore gagné question imagination.  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2004)

la source d'eau tarie ???


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas encore gagné question imagination.  :rateau:


 ...ne mélangeons pas tout ! Question d'ambiance! faut s'adapter !
 ..et puis ce n'est pas si facile d'être nul...Exprès !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ne mélangeons pas tout ! Question d'ambiance! faut s'adapter !
> ..et puis ce n'est pas si facile d'être nul...Exprès !



Ah ça ! Tu maîtrises l'art floral comme personne, c'est sobre et décoratif à la fois :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ne mélangeons pas tout ! Question d'ambiance! faut s'adapter !
> ..et puis ce n'est pas si facile d'être nul...Exprès !



laissons faire les spécialistes...


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..et puis ce n'est pas si facile d'être nul...Exprès !



Ne te force pas trop, ça pourrait devenir intéressant.     :rateau:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> laissons faire les spécialistes...


 ...bon même si que...je le ferai pas *Exprès*.et alors c pas grave de pas être specialiste de la super intelligence de Mac G......


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ne te force pas trop, ça pourrait devenir intéressant.     :rateau:


 ..pas besoin d'efforts..c juste du talent !


----------



## Franswa (26 Novembre 2004)

d'après ce que je lis, ça à l'air de chauffer ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...bon même si que...je le ferai pas *Exprès*.et alors c pas grave de pas être specialiste de la super intelligence de Mac G......



Mais tu plaisantes c'est essentiel à la survie en milieu hostile par exemple si tu comptes tourner prochainement dans "Anaconda" ou "Le renard, la belette et le petit lapin vont visiter les bonobos", voire "Vivre en meute" (comment s'en sortir en tirant le diable par la queue) par exemple


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2004)

Mais revennons au sujet plutot


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu plaisantes c'est essentiel à la survie en milieu hostile par exemple si tu comptes tourner prochainement dans "Anaconda" ou "Le renard, la belette et le petit lapin vont visiter les bonobos", voire "Vivre en meute" (comment s'en sortir en tirant le diable par la queue) par exemple


  ...ou " MACGTRIX...Reloaded"....ou "FORUMFINAL FANTASY"


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais revennons au sujet plutot


 ...."pouvez répeter la questionnnnn !"


----------



## Franswa (26 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais revennons au sujet plutot


 OUAIS !!!!!!!!


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu plaisantes c'est essentiel à la survie en milieu hostile par exemple si tu comptes tourner prochainement dans "Anaconda" ou "Le renard, la belette et le petit lapin vont visiter les bonobos", voire "Vivre en meute" (comment s'en sortir en tirant le diable par la queue) par exemple




Ou dans le _zoo de Camisol_ peut-être ?


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ou dans le _zoo de Camisol_ peut-être ?


 ..ça se visite ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ou " MACGTRIX...Reloaded"....ou "FORUMFINAL FANTASY"



 Le monde merveilleux de Mickey aussi    ou Comment tirer sur la chevillette sans se prendre des posts en avalanche sur le pseudo


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ça se visite ?



Oui. 
Entrée gratuite.


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> Entrée gratuite.


 .....un véritable écosystème ! on ressent la puissance d'un équilibre séculaire !
 ..il faut prévenir le National Géographic. Un documentaire s'impose.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....un véritable écosystème ! on ressent la puissance d'un équilibre séculaire !
> ..il faut prévenir le National Géographic. Un documentaire s'impose.



Il manque, c'est sûr, quelques éléments car une économie libidinale s'imposait à n'en pas douter. Camisol est, il faut le reconnaître, en tant que "petit agité du bocal" somme toute assez doué pour rester accorché au pinceau même si on retire l'échelle.


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il manque, c'est sûr, quelques éléments car une économie libidinale s'imposait à n'en pas douter. Camisol est, il faut le reconnaître, en tant que "petit agité du bocal" somme toute assez doué pour rester accorché au pinceau même si on retire l'échelle.




Je me sens souvent complètement idiote quand je te lis, Tibo. 
Rassure-moi c'est normal ?


----------



## rezba (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Camisol est (&#8230 accorché au pinceau même si on retire l'échelle.


 "acc*or*ché au pinceau" ? C'est marrant, je le voyait plutôt "écorché du plumeau", ou "accordé au piano". M'enfin, c'est une vision toute personnelle, sûrement !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "acc*or*ché au pinceau" ? C'est marrant, je le voyait plutôt "écorché du plumeau", ou "accordé au piano". M'enfin, c'est une vision toute personnelle, sûrement !



Oui, personnelle et copyrightée aussi  Très bien résumé quoi qu'il manque peut être le corps du délire


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens souvent complètement idiote quand je te lis, Tibo.
> Rassure-moi c'est normal ?



:rose: Désolée panne de décodeur macgéen  mais je te fais confiance pour décrypter


----------



## rezba (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, personnelle et copyrightée aussi  Très bien résumé quoi qu'il manque peut être le corps du délire


  Tu veux dire "grimpé au rideau" ?


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> où ?
> 
> 
> :rateau:




avec toi dans la meuse :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> .. je te fais confiance pour décrypter




Merci. mais j'ai décidé de ne nager que dans des eaux claires désormais.
Bon allez bonne continuation.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merci. mais j'ai décidé de ne nager que dans des eaux claires désormais.
> Bon allez bonne continuation.



MP


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire "grimpé au rideau" ?



Ou acc"or"ché au pinceau


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ou acc"or"ché au pinceau


 :affraid:...houlà ! :hosto:......


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:...houlà ! :hosto:......



 :rose: Ça te va bien de dire ça, toi et ton humour floral vétivert


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Ça te va bien de dire ça, toi et ton humour floral vétivert



ahhh ben  on est spécialiste ou on ne l'est pas !
pi ya le talent aussi ! non négligeable !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ahhh ben  on est spécialiste ou on ne l'est pas !
> pi ya le talent aussi ! non négligeable !



et puis l'esprit  de groupe est important !!!


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et puis l'esprit  de groupe est important !!!



...  ahhh oui !...l'esprit ! oui oui ...bien sûr


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

c'était quoi le sujet de ce thread, déjà? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'était quoi le sujet de ce thread, déjà? :mouais:




tres simple: 


 celibataires , ce thread est pour vous :
mettez votre nom si vous cherchez un'ame soeur

il y aura un grand mariage pour les plus comptatibles d'entre vous 
et macg offrira le voyage de noce


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'était quoi le sujet de ce thread, déjà? :mouais:



..un speed datint avec les éventuelles catherinettes des forums......plus largement, le recensement des célibataires


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tres simple:
> 
> et macg offrira le voyage de noce



une AES tous frais payés


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...  ahhh oui !...l'esprit ! oui oui ...bien sûr



Pardon je me suis trompé de thread : je croyais qu'ici s'était Dolto & Cie. Depuis que j'ai été coopté pour les grosses têtes mon comportement est erratique.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une AES tous frais payés



nan nan pas de aes

il y a trop de coureur de jupes, sa risque un divorce vite fait !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

je trouve que le titre de ce thread  *foire* aux celibataires 
ça fait un peu ...uhmmm...  comment dire ?  

braderie ultime de celibataires  desesperés de trouver l'amour de sa vie ?


----------



## Spyro (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que le titre de ce thread  *foire* aux celibataires
> ça fait un peu ...uhmmm...  comment dire ?


Foireux ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Foireux ?



"foire aux bestiaux"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

nan nan braderie des celibataires incasables !!


----------



## Nexka (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan nan braderie des celibataires incasables !!



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Ok hmm enlevez moi de la liste  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pardon je me suis trompé de thread : je croyais qu'ici s'était Dolto & Cie. Depuis que j'ai été coopté pour les grosses têtes mon comportement est erratique.



Erratum tu n'es point


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan nan braderie des celibataires incasables !!






			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> Ok hmm enlevez moi de la liste  :mouais:  :hein:



elle n'a pas voulu dire: déclassée


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Erratum tu n'es point



Ah non ! Je ne suis pas un loup mais un âne


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Ok hmm enlevez moi de la liste  :mouais:  :hein:




j'ai dis que le titre du thread est nul
pas la liste de "partecipants"


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ! Je ne suis pas un loup mais un âne



Et moi une chèvre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi une chèvre




t'es bellle ma bichette  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi une chèvre



Je suis tellement un âne que j'ai pensé "je ne suis pas diabolique" et à la place j'ai écrit "je ne suis pas un loup"

C'est super dangereux une chèvre 

Comme le dit le proverbe africain "Si tu vois une chèvre dans le repaire d'un lion, aie peur d'elle"


----------



## tim (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Comme le dit le proverbe africain "Si tu vois une chèvre dans le repaire d'un lion, aie peur d'elle"






Et bien ça promet!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'es bellle ma bichette  :love:  :love:  :love:



(mode essai voix on) :rose: Bhêêêê :rose: (mode essai voix off)




			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tellement un âne que j'ai pensé "je ne suis pas diabolique" et à la place j'ai écrit "je ne suis pas un loup"



Il va falloir penser à numéroter vos lapsus afin que nous y voyions un peu plus clair  




			
				tim a dit:
			
		

> Et bien ça promet!



Surtout déguisée en panthère  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (26 Novembre 2004)

Vous connaissez _Les boucliers de Quetzalcoatl_ ? Alias _Broken sword 2_ ?
Pourquoi j'en parle ici ?

Extrait


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez _Les boucliers de Quetzalcoatl_ ? Alias _Broken sword 2_ ?
> Pourquoi j'en parle ici ?
> 
> Extrait



(mode lanières de cuir violet pleine fleur extrêmement rare mais extrêtement bien taillées on) :mouais: Je vais faire chauffer un petit dragon sur Image Ready et je reviens :mouais: (mode lanières de cuir violet pleine fleur extrêmement rare mais extrêtement bien taillées off)


----------



## golf (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...il y aura un grand mariage pour les plus comptatibles d'entre vous ...


Quoi, un mariage !!!
T'es ouf toi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, un mariage !!!
> T'es ouf toi



et pourquoi pas?   

tu craches dessus un voyage de noce gratos offert par macg
si tu trouve l'ame soeur ici ?


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2004)

et les mariages blancs ???
 Ils ont droit aussi au voyage de noce ???


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et les mariages blancs ???
> Ils ont droit aussi au voyage de noce ???



un blanc juste pour avoir le voyage?   

tricheuse !!!!! :mouais:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un blanc juste pour avoir le voyage?
> 
> tricheuse !!!!! :mouais:  :love:  :love:



elle voulait peut-être dire "blanc" *avant* le voyage...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle voulait peut-être dire "blanc" *avant* le voyage...




hoooooo toi   arrete de m'embrouiller les idées !!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooooo toi   arrete de m'embrouiller les idées !!    :love:



faut un début à tout


----------



## golf (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...tu craches dessus un voyage de noce gratos offert par macg...


Heu   
Les voyages, c'est moi qui les mets en musique  :rateau: 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...si tu trouve l'ame soeur ici ?


Les voyages comme les "âmes s½urs", en virtuel, oups, très peu pour moi  :mouais:


----------



## golf (26 Novembre 2004)

nb :



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas?


1/ j'ai déjà donné 
2/ la vrai question est : "et pourquoi" ?


----------



## purestyle (26 Novembre 2004)

hum

purestyle, Paris 10eme, 32 ans, monogame en série, 1m85, 75 k, chatain, yeux hazel, de l'allure, une coupe de cheveux de chez Toni & Guy, des fringues de chez Agnes B. Colette APC et Kilywatch, porte uniquement des Clarks ou des baskets vintages. Ce qui se voit à l'exterieur est comment je suis à l'intérieur, c'est à dire superficiel donc indispensble.
Je suis gémeaux et c'est pas terrible : lunatique, têtu, schizophrène, infidèle.
Je suis obsédé de musique que j'aime (britpopnewavelectro), j'adore les rails de coke, les vraie guests lists où le ne fait pas la queue, les putafranges, la vie la nuit...
J'ai le beguin pour les filles style PJ Harvey/Kate Moss/Justine Frishmann/Lou Doillon.
Banlieusarde : faut voir; provinciale : aucune chance.


----------



## golf (26 Novembre 2004)

Oui, hum...


			
				purestyle a dit:
			
		

> purestyle, Paris 10eme, 32 ans, monogame en série, 1m85, 75 k, chatain, yeux hazel, de l'allure, une coupe de cheveux de chez Toni & Guy, des fringues de chez Agnes B. Colette APC et Kilywatch, porte uniquement des Clarks ou des baskets vintages. Ce qui se voit à l'exterieur est comment je suis à l'intérieur, c'est à dire superficiel donc indispensble.
> Je suis gémeaux et c'est pas terrible : lunatique, têtu, schizophrène, infidèle.
> Je suis obsédé de musique que j'aime (britpopnewavelectro), j'adore les rails de coke, les vraie guests lists où le ne fait pas la queue, les putafranges, la vie la nuit...
> J'ai le beguin pour les filles style PJ Harvey/Kate Moss/Justine Frishmann/Lou Doillon.
> Banlieusarde : faut voir; provinciale : aucune chance.


...hum


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> nb :
> 
> 
> 1/ j'ai déjà donné
> 2/ la vrai question est : "et pourquoi" ?




ben bah si tu veux pas faut pas te mettre sur la liste
des celibataires  !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> hum
> 
> purestyle, Paris 10eme, 32 ans,........




tu permet ? j'ai besoin d'un decodeur !!  

non non pas pour moi , suis mariée et 2 fois plus que 1 mais
j'aime bien comprendre ce que je lis !!  

pour commencer :
c'est quoi comme yeux les *yeux hazel*? 


j'ai remarqué aussi  des contraditions : 
* monogame en série,* et puis *infidele*

alors, on raie quelle mention inutile?   


et comme il dit si bien notre golf: tu pousses pas un peu trop le bouchon?    


en tout cas bonne chance !!!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2004)

Robertav hazel c'est couleur noisette 

Pour le reste je sais pas


----------



## pixelemon (26 Novembre 2004)

purenaze ou purehumour au choix... les dernières lignes expliquent sans doute la première.

pour plus d'explications lire le dernier Biba.


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour commencer :
> c'est quoi comme yeux les *yeux hazel*?








c'est ça


----------



## golf (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben bah si tu veux pas faut pas te mettre sur la liste des celibataires  !!!!


Curieuse conception !!! Tout ou rien  :mouais: 
T'es un peu vieille france là


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Curieuse conception !!! Tout ou rien  :mouais:
> T'es un peu vieille france là




plutot vieille Italie


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien comprendre ce que je lis !!


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>


Oh un oeil à cadran !
Ça doit être pratique pour lire l'heure  :rateau:


----------



## golf (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>


Ah Mackie, on t'a taillé ton ½il de verre dans une rose des sables


----------



## purestyle (27 Novembre 2004)

> tu permet ? j'ai besoin d'un decodeur !!



C'est pour ça que t'es mariée peut être.




> j'ai remarqué aussi des contraditions :
> monogame en série, et puis infidele



d'où la série perpétuellement en cours...




> et comme il dit si bien notre golf: tu pousses pas un peu trop le bouchon?



Pas vraiment, ma génération est plutôt soft par rapport à la génération Palace du début des 80's. D'ailleurs si tu as des doutes, viens à la prochaine  Johnson .


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah Mackie, on t'a taillé ton ½il de verre dans une rose des sables




non , j'ai les yeux bleu moi


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> viens à la prochaine  Johnson .


 y'a même mon bassiste au programme..


----------



## macVamps (28 Novembre 2004)

- C'est ici pour les p'tites annonces  :rose: 

- Ben, vous voyez bien que oui ! Ecrivez donc  :hein: 



			
				Nous a dit:
			
		

> Belles demoiselles, l'une aux charmes avantageux et l'aut maigre,
> cherchons bô zommes...
> Bien m., hum, sous tous les rapports
> Portraits types :
> ...


----------



## Bassman (28 Novembre 2004)

C'est laquelle des 2 qui veut mon corps ???


----------



## macVamps (28 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est laquelle des 2 qui veut mon corps ???


- Moi  :rateau: 
- Non moi  :rose: 


- Bon, bon, je garde les morceaux nobles et vous laisse le reste 
- Mais !!!


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

macVamps a dit:
			
		

> - Moi  :rateau:
> - Non moi  :rose:
> 
> 
> ...


 vous aimez les poils et les mouches ???


----------



## Cillian (28 Novembre 2004)

> a mie, de grâce, ne mettons
> Pas sous la gorge à Cupidon
> Sa propre flèche
> Tant d'amoureux l'ont essayé
> ...



 :love:  *Théorie mise en pratique et qui nous procure le plus grand bonheur  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

*Les célibataires :*
Nexka
Aricosec
Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
KIDBOOJIBOY
J.C. Vandamme
Yvos
Camisol
Fabienr
Lumai 
Pierrou
bwv1006
Piro
Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
Lila ?
Spyro ? (ça se confirme on dirait)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> Bon donc je résume :
> 
> *Les célibataires :*
> Nexka
> ...


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> -Jean-Paul II


 Même pô vré, il est avec Soeur Emmanuelle !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Même pô vré, il est avec Soeur Emmanuelle !




elle est pas deja partie au paradis?


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle est pas deja partie au paradis?


 Ah ? P'têt' ! :rose:



 Hey les filles !!!!
 Jean-Paul est veuf !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? P'têt' ! :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






tres tres tres bon plan !!!!    


voila comment etre veuve et miliardaire en tres peu de temp !!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

ça fait un peu le gag du spaghetti et du tétraplégique


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2004)

*Les célibataires :*

Franswa 
Nexka
Aricosec
Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
KIDBOOJIBOY
J.C. Vandamme
Yvos
Camisol
Fabienr
Lumai 
Pierrou
bwv1006
Piro
Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
Lila ?
Spyro ? (ça se confirme on dirait)


----------



## Macthieu (29 Novembre 2004)

*Les célibataires :*

Franswa 
Nexka
Aricosec
Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
KIDBOOJIBOY
J.C. Vandamme
Yvos
Camisol
Fabienr
Lumai 
Pierrou
bwv1006
Piro
Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
Lila ?
Spyro ? (ça se confirme on dirait)


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Il y a quand même un pb là car je sais que je ne suis pas le seul "célibataire avec cadeau bonux"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quand même un pb là car je sais que je ne suis pas le seul "célibataire avec cadeau bonux"



des noms... des noms... des noms... des noms...   :mouais:


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Mouais, chacun avec sa conscience


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

me sens pas concerné, on me retire de la liste a chaque fois


----------



## Nexka (30 Novembre 2004)

*Les célibataires :*

Franswa 
Nexka
Aricosec
Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
KIDBOOJIBOY
J.C. Vandamme
Yvos
Camisol
Fabienr
Lumai 
Pierrou
*Bassou*
bwv1006
Piro
Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )


*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
Lila ?
Spyro ? (ça se confirme on dirait)



Ca va mieux comme ça Bassman???


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

dans 4 posts  j'aurais disparu de la liste


----------



## Delgesu (30 Novembre 2004)

Moi je suis célibataire. Et ça commence à me gonfler sérieux! Non mais c'est vrai quoi. J'aimerais boen que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> me sens pas concerné, on me retire de la liste a chaque fois


c'est normal : le gens ont peur que tu leur fasses de l'ombre


----------



## lumai (30 Novembre 2004)

*Les célibataires :*

  Franswa 
  Nexka
  Aricosec
  Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
  KIDBOOJIBOY
  J.C. Vandamme
  Yvos
  Camisol
  Fabienr
  Lumai 
  Pierrou
*Bassou*
  bwv1006
  Piro
  Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
  Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )
  Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_")


*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
  golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
  Lila ?
  Spyro ? (ça se confirme on dirait)


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

j'suis pas très grand mon lapin, je toise a 1m75 (ah :reveur: j'aurais aimé arriver a 1m80)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'suis pas très grand mon lapin, je toise a 1m75 (ah :reveur: j'aurais aimé arriver a 1m80)


*JE* fais 1m80....mon lapin (petite tape sur la tête de bassou).


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Par contre on peut comparer nos poids respectif par rapport a l'activité sportive que l'on a eu aussi, j'pense que tu retireras de toi meme ta petite main.  

Et file me nettoyer cette vilaine peau, apres tu pourras te permettre


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par contre on peut comparer nos poids respectif par rapport a l'activité sportive que l'on a eu aussi, j'pense que tu retireras de toi meme ta petite main.
> 
> Et file me nettoyer cette vilaine peau, apres tu pourras te permettre


trop tard je suis déjà derrière...tu veux devenir ma femme ?  





P.S au fait le poids n'est pas une référence en face à face


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

" _Mais au fait, c'est vrai que tu ne t'es jamais marié !
- Bah oui : au début je trouvais que j'étais trop jeune, et après que j'étais trop vieux...
- En somme, c'est toujours l'âge qui t'a sauvé !_"

"Les vieux de la vieille".


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis célibataire. Et ça commence à me gonfler sérieux! Non mais c'est vrai quoi. J'aimerais boen que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe.



Adopte une vieille, les maisons de retraite sont pleines de veuves...


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Adopte une vieille, les maisons de retraite sont pleines de veuves...


Mmmmmeuuuuh non les vielles ce sont dans les Casinos qu'il faut aller les chercher !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmeuuuuh non les vielles ce sont dans les Casinos qu'il faut aller les chercher !!



Elles ne savent pas cuisiner celles-là.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Elles ne savent pas cuisiner celles-là. :rateau:


pas besoin elles ont le poignon pour payer la cuisinière


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin elles ont le poignon pour payer la cuisinière


 Qui elle, sera plus jeune peut-être ... 
 Tout bénef, en fait


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Ah ben voila, maintenant que vous le suggerez c'est ca que je veux faire 


Hey les vamps, z'en avez du pognons ou pas ??


----------



## Lio70 (30 Novembre 2004)

Si on est marié à son boulot, ça compte comme célibataire?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Si on est marié à son boulot, ça compte comme célibataire?


tôt ou tard ton boulot te fera cocu...


----------



## Lio70 (30 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tôt ou tard ton boulot te fera cocu...


J'ai donc raison de le tromper occasionnellement avec de la chair. Dans le dooute je ne me suis jamais abstenu pour quoi que ce soit; je fonce... 

Bon, OK, je capitule, ajoutez-moi à vot' liste :mouais:


----------



## Lio70 (30 Novembre 2004)

*Les célibataires :*

Franswa 
Nexka
Aricosec
Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
KIDBOOJIBOY
J.C. Vandamme
Yvos
Camisol
Fabienr
Lumai 
Pierrou
*Bassou*
bwv1006
Piro
Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )
Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_")
Lio70 (fourni avec iPod)

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
Lila ?
Spyro ? (ça se confirme on dirait)


----------



## squarepusher (30 Novembre 2004)

*Les célibataires :*

  Franswa 
  Nexka
  Aricosec
  Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
  KIDBOOJIBOY
  J.C. Vandamme
  Yvos
  Camisol
  Fabienr
  Lumai 
  Pierrou
*Bassou*
  bwv1006
  Piro
  Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
  squarepusher 
  Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )
  Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_")
  Lio70 (fourni avec iPod)

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
  golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
  Lila ?
  Spyro ? (ça se confirme on dirait)


----------



## Delgesu (30 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> *Les célibataires :*
> 
> Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
> squarepusher
> ...




J'ai l'impression que ça va me coller à la peau cette réplique


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que ça va me coller à la peau cette réplique


C'est moins grave que si tu ne t'étais pas retenu de rajouter : "la lessive, etc." 


Bon, pour les lents du neurone, je rajoute :


> golf (& minigolf)


C'est génial de pouvoir dire aux mamans qu'on a le "baby sitter à domicile" 
Pour les plus agées, c'est "garde du corps à domicile"  Et pour çà, il les garde de très très près  :rateau: les corps de ces demoiselles


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> il les garde de très très près  :rateau: les corps de ces demoiselles



Des "demoiselles", ca existe encore ?????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

tant que c'est mackie qui les gardent, y'a pas de soucis a avoir


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tant que c'est mackie qui les gardent, y'a pas de soucis a avoir




 :mouais: va y avoir des morceaux de troll de compet' partout  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

gaffe ta nade est deja degoupillée


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> gaffe ta nade est deja degoupillée



et j'ai un tube de vaseline dans ma main gauche  :rateau: viens ici bassou  :love:


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et j'ai un tube de vaseline dans ma main gauche  :rateau: viens ici bassou  :love:


Tu fais comment mainant pour compter jusqu'à 10 ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

ben il coince le tube de vaseline sous le bras droit, en fout partout au passage, et met la nade sous le bras gauche, mais par inadvertance la goupille saute


----------



## Nexka (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> gaffe ta nade est deja degoupillée




Hmmm euh "nade" c'est le diminutif de "grenade"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm euh "nade" c'est le diminutif de "grenade"



ne me dis pas que ton prénom est Nadine   

 :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

voui Nexka


----------



## Nexka (30 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ne me dis pas que ton prénom est Nadine
> 
> :mouais:



Arfff nop, mais c'est le prénom de ma Moman..  :love: 

Quoiqu'il en soit, peuvent pas parler comme tout le monde ces gameurs??  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

nan on peut pas pasqu'on est pas tout le monde


----------



## Nexka (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> nan on peut pas pasqu'on est pas tout le monde



Arffff  

Ca c'est de la réponse


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff nop, mais c'est le prénom de ma Moman..  :love:



mes Respects à ta Moman


----------



## Fulvio (1 Décembre 2004)

Bon, je m'ajoute à la liste des handicapés chroniques de la vie en couple 

 Alors, moi, c'est Lupus, fumeur, buveur et chômeur, mais je sais faire la vaisselle. Mon style de fille : juste parfaite, pas plus.
*
 Les célibataires :*

   Franswa 
   Nexka
   Aricosec
   Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
   KIDBOOJIBOY
   J.C. Vandamme
   Yvos
   Camisol
   Fabienr
   Lumai 
   Pierrou
*Bassou*
   bwv1006
   Piro
   Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
   squarepusher 
   Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )
   Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_")
   Lio70 (fourni avec iPod)
 Lupus Yonderboy

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
   golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
   Lila ?
   Spyro ? (ça se confirme on dirait)


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des "demoiselles", ca existe encore ?????!!!!!!!!


Oui, il a la carte des lieux que tu fréquentes  :rateau: 
Cela lui laisse de la marge opérationnelle 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mes Respects à ta Moman


Dis donc toi, ton id sur iChat, c'est pas "DragueurV"


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je m'ajoute à la liste des handicapés chroniques de la vie en couple


Çà m'étonne pas que tu sois célibataire si tu opposes célibat et vie de couple  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Çà m'étonne pas que tu sois célibataire si tu opposes célibat et vie de couple  :rateau:  :mouais:


Il fut un siècle où "non marié" et "pas en couple" étaient autant synonymes que "marié" et "en couple", alors le mot _célibataire_ pouvait être utilisé sans ambiguïté (_mais pas nécessairement sans hypocrisie _). Ce temps est révolu et pourtant on ne sait toujours pas comment on doit appeler des personnes qui sont _pacsées_... :rateau:  

Bien sûr dans l'optique des catherinettes qui ont motivé ce thread, le sens original (cf. 1 plus bas) semble de rigueur, _mais qui est dupe d'un argument invoquant le post d'origine d'un thread sur le bar ? _


J'attire par ailleurs votre attention sur le*s* définition*s* proposée*s* par Ultralingua:

*célibataire [adj.,n.]*
1. Qui n'est pas marié.
_2. Qui s'abstient de relations sexuelles._


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des "demoiselles", ca existe encore ?????!!!!!!!!



"les pucellages c'est comme les portes-monaie: on en perd tout le temps et on en trouve jamais"


     :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *célibataire [adj.,n.]*
> 1. Qui n'est pas marié.
> _2. Qui s'abstient de relations sexuelles._



*célibataire [adj.,n.]*
1. Qui n'est pas marié.
_2. Con ?_


----------



## Lio70 (1 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *célibataire [adj.,n.]*
> 1. Qui n'est pas marié.
> _2. Qui s'abstient de relations sexuelles._


Ah bon? Pourtant certains célibataires font plus souvent l'amour que certaines personnes mariées...


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

Meme qu'ils appelent leur partenaire "Madame" et payent en partant


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Meme qu'ils appelent leur partenaire "Madame" et payent en partant


tant que l'on se protège.


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

Tient tu fais d'en parler.
Y'a quelques jours a été diffusé ce communiqué interne fort interressant au CEA :

Programmes et résultats scientifiques

Une origine possible à la baisse du taux de lymphocytes T4 liée au sida




Dans un article publié sur le site Internet de la revue Blood en septembre dernier, une équipe du CEA a montré que l&#8217;infection par le virus du sida affecte de manière précoce et profonde la capacité des cellules souches de la moelle osseuse à produire des lymphocytes T4, cellules sanguines impliquées dans les défenses immunitaires. Cette modification serait une origine possible de la dérégulation du taux de lymphocytes T4, spécifique de l&#8217;infection par le virus du sida. 

Jusqu&#8217;à aujourd&#8217;hui, il est admis que l&#8217;infection par le virus du sida est responsable de la baisse du taux de lymphocytes T4 (immunosuppression), cellules du système immunitaire, rendant ainsi l&#8217;organisme plus sensible aux agents infectieux de toutes sortes. 

Afin d&#8217;expliquer ce phénomène de baisse du taux de lymphocytes T4, in vitro, des chercheurs du CEA ont démontré un défaut du potentiel de différenciation des cellules souches de la moelle osseuse1 en lymphocytes T4, dès les premiers temps de l&#8217;infection. Ils ont pour cela utilisé un modèle animal de l&#8217;infection par le virus du sida. Ce phénomène persiste même lors d&#8217;une trithérapie précoce. Il se répercute directement sur la capacité à produire des lymphocytes T4 et affecte ainsi l&#8217;équilibre entre les deux populations de lymphocytes T4 et T8. 

L&#8217;origine de ce défaut serait liée à un blocage du cycle cellulaire - mécanisme qui est à l&#8217;origine de la multiplication des cellules - et à une modification du micro-environnement des cellules souches.  

Ces résultats apportent un éclairage nouveau sur les étapes précoces de l&#8217;infection par le virus du sida et sur les mécanismes conduisant à l&#8217;immunosuppression. 

Une meilleure compréhension des événements intervenant dans le blocage du cycle cellulaire des cellules souches et des facteurs qui en sont responsables permettra le développement de nouvelles thérapies visant le système de production des cellules du système immunitaire, dont le taux diminue dans le cas d&#8217;une infection par le virus du sida. 


1 Les cellules souches (précurseurs) des lymphocytes T sont issues de la moelle osseuse et migrent vers un autre tissu de l&#8217;organisme, le thymus, où elles acquièrent leur maturation, pour devenir des lymphocytes T4 et T8.


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

Merci Bassman pour cette info !
 C'est rassurant de voir que la recherche fondamentale défriche de nouvelles pistes de compréhension autour de ce virus.
 Il faut cependant relativiser : ce n'est qu'une piste parmis d'autre et, même si les procédures d'autorisation de mise sur le marché sont énormément simplifiées pour ce type de maladies, le chemin entre ces avancées et une thérapie éventuelle est très très long. 
 Ce type d'hypothèse est très loin d'aboutir sur un traitement.
 Heureusement la recherche est très active et beaucoup de projets sont en cours !


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ce type d'hypothèse est très loin d'aboutir sur un traitement.




du coup : capote et espoir pour les genrations futures !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> du coup : capote et espoir pour les genrations futures !


ça m'amène à penser que nous sommes une "génération capote". Quelle chance ont eu nos parents de ne pas (ou peu) se soucier de ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ça m'amène à penser que nous sommes une "génération capote". Quelle chance ont eu nos parents de ne pas (ou peu) se soucier de ça.



Il faudrait demander aux vétérans de MacG 



PS: merci pour l'info Bass


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Quelle chance ont eu nos parents de ne pas (ou peu) se soucier de ça.


 Vouai t'as raison...
 Pas de soucis à ce niveau-là mais des familles nombreuses sans le demander...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

Comment se fait-il que ce sujet atterrisse chez les célibataires ?   

PS: Bass, met la traduction des termes techniques la prochaine fois : lymphocytes, in vitro et immunosuppression me dépassent


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ça m'amène à penser que nous sommes une "génération capote". Quelle chance ont eu nos parents de ne pas (ou peu) se soucier de ça.


 Ben si ils sont separés, veufs, infidèles ou partageurs, ils en font partie aussi de cette generation capote.

Enfin, j'espere pour eux


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Comment se fait-il que ce sujet atterrisse chez les célibataires ?
> 
> PS: Bass, met la traduction des termes techniques la prochaine fois : lymphocytes, in vitro et immunosuppression me dépassent


la capote ne concerne pas les célibataires ? maiiiiiiiiisssssssss si !!!!


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ...on ne sait toujours pas comment on doit appeler des personnes qui sont _pacsées_... :rateau:


Des cons de cubains 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *célibataire [adj.,n.]*
> 1. Qui n'est pas marié.


Normal, non 
C'est la meilleure formule  :rateau: 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *célibataire [adj.,n.]*
> _2. Qui s'abstient de relations sexuelles._


Çà va pas :affraid:
Encore un vieux dico d'avant guerre


----------



## Lio70 (2 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Meme qu'ils appelent leur partenaire "Madame" et payent en partant


Pas nécessairement. En revanche, dans certains couples mariés, cela peut arriver.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Meme qu'ils appelent leur partenaire "Madame" et payent en partant



ce ne sont pas celles que tu paies tout de suite qui te coûtent le plus cher...  :mouais: 





_on m'appelle..._


----------



## Dedalus (2 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vouai t'as raison...
> Pas de soucis à ce niveau-là mais des familles nombreuses sans le demander...



Faut pas trop télescoper les générations, quand même : il y en a eu une (celle de mes parents justement) qui a eu à la fois cette absence de souci et les bénéfices de la contraception.


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2004)

:affraid: On s'égard [de Lyon] là :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)

finalement je confirme, je suis bel et bien célibataire... enfin... en instance de divorce...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

coucou       


finalment tu es fixé.....  tu sera celibataire mais
pendant combien de temp ?    

a toi de voire, je suis plus que sure que des jolies femmes 
tournent autour de toi   

a toi de saisisser l'occasion pour t'amuser , passer du bon temp
trouver celle qui sera te combler pleinement 

gros bisoux  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou
> 
> 
> finalment tu es fixé.....  tu sera celibataire mais
> ...



Heu, sincèrement, je ne sais pas. Je viens de trouver un numéro de téléphone d'une certaine Julia écrit au Stabylo rose fluo dans ma poche. je vais en discuter avec elle au téléphone (mais je ne vois pas du tout qui ça peut être en plus...)


----------



## golf (9 Février 2005)

Inévitablement on vient de là à ici


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Demi-portion cherche sa moitié pour aventure unique


----------



## Immelman (9 Février 2005)

Grand timide cherche beaute mediteraneenne qui aime le rock n' roll *surtout Lou Reed et le Velvet*


----------



## Pierrou (9 Février 2005)

Timide brun d'1m70 cherche fille sympa, drôle et qui aime le mac et le Fanta Vert  pour relation sympa


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Février 2005)

C'est le moment de fouiller vos poches pour retrouver les numéros de téléphones égarés:

C'est bientôt notre vrai jour de fête, notre jour de gloire :

cette $£%$£)@1`*% de Saint-Valentin


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moment de fouiller vos poches pour retrouver les numéros de téléphones égarés:
> 
> C'est bientôt notre vrai jour de fête, notre jour de gloire :
> 
> cette $£%$£)@1`*% de Saint-Valentin



Si je m'appellais Valentin j'aurais au moin un cadeau de ma môman. Snif !


----------



## quetzalk (9 Février 2005)

qui veut b... souvent, n'est pas trop regardant.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Grand timide cherche beaute mediteraneenne qui aime le rock n' roll *surtout Lou Reed et le Velvet*



Tu as oublié Undertones   Comment va ?


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

Bon, je m'ajoute à la liste des handicapés chroniques de la vie en couple 

 Alors, moi, c'est Lupus, fumeur, buveur et chômeur, mais je sais faire la vaisselle. Mon style de fille : juste parfaite, pas plus.
*
 Les célibataires :*

   Franswa 
   Nexka
   Aricosec
   Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
   KIDBOOJIBOY
   J.C. Vandamme
   Yvos
   Camisol
   Fabienr
   Lumai 
   Pierrou
*Bassou*
   bwv1006
   Piro
   Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
   squarepusher 
   Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )
   Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_")
   Lio70 (fourni avec iPod)
   Lupus Yonderboy
   macinside ( 1m73, yeux bleu claire, cheveux cours, très calin :love: )

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
   golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
   Lila ?
   Spyro ? (ça se confirme on dirait)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

macinside Les célibataires :[/b a dit:
			
		

> Franswa
> Nexka
> Aricosec
> Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée)
> ...





il y a un *tricheur*

fabien n'est plus celibataire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Ca fait très masculin et très geek, tout ça...
Je demande l'autorisation de mon chien et je vois si je peux m'ajouter.
Ceci dit, on pourait formaliser comme dans le site copines de geek avec photo et sexe du partenaire recherché, histoire d'éviter quelques malentendus.


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait très masculin et très geek, tout ça...
> Je demande l'autorisation de mon chien et je vois si je peux m'ajouter.
> Ceci dit, on pourait formaliser comme dans le site copines de geek avec photo et sexe du partenaire recherché, histoire d'éviter quelques malentendus.



faut pas formater une fille  le coup de foudre peu arriver comme ça


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait très masculin et très geek, tout ça...
> Je demande l'autorisation de mon chien et je vois si je peux m'ajouter.
> Ceci dit, on pourait formaliser comme dans le site copines de geek avec photo et sexe du partenaire recherché, histoire d'éviter quelques malentendus.





			
				Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Zépavoulutrolé


Très très crédible...


----------



## golf (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a un *tricheur*
> 
> fabien n'est plus celibataire !!!


:affraid: fifille  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (10 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: fifille  :rateau:  :love:



ben Golf y t'ont mis Modo d'Nuit maintenant ?


----------



## House M.D. (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut pas formater une fille  le coup de foudre peu arriver comme ça


 Mackie, je t'ai jamais vu aussi désespéré   

Et réjouissez-vous les mecs... à la saint Valentin au Japon, les filles offrent des chocolats aux garçons qu'elles aiment... mais en retour, 10 jours plus tard, ils doivent leur offrir un cadeau d'une valeur 10 fois supérieure


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, je t'ai jamais vu aussi désespéré
> 
> Et réjouissez-vous les mecs... à la saint Valentin au Japon, les filles offrent des chocolats aux garçons qu'elles aiment... mais en retour, 10 jours plus tard, ils doivent leur offrir un cadeau d'une valeur 10 fois supérieure






parfait      

je cour chez carrefout acheter plein des boites de choco (premier prix    mais chutttt)

et puis je vais les distribuer .......aux plus gourmands !!


----------



## theozdevil (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je m'ajoute à la liste des handicapés chroniques de la vie en couple
> 
> Alors, moi, c'est Lupus, fumeur, buveur et chômeur, mais je sais faire la vaisselle. Mon style de fille : juste parfaite, pas plus.
> *
> ...



Tu ma oublié moi aussi chui célibataire et endurci en plus


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ma oublié moi aussi chui célibataire et endurci en plus



qui veut un p'tit belge  ?


----------



## madlen (10 Février 2005)

Petit suisse croisé latino, roux 1.65-80kg recherche ça cyper love
pour des aventures u-nique.


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Petit suisse croisé latino, roux 1.65-80kg recherche ça cyper love
> pour des aventures u-nique.



met toi dans la liste


----------



## golf (10 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ben Golf y t'ont mis Modo d'Nuit maintenant ?


Pas très perspicace


----------



## golf (10 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ma oublié moi aussi chui célibataire et endurci en plus


Personne n'oublie personne, c'est libre service et il y a pas de grouillot  :rateau:


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

Bon, je m'ajoute à la liste des handicapés chroniques de la vie en couple 

 Alors, moi, c'est Lupus, fumeur, buveur et chômeur, mais je sais faire la vaisselle. Mon style de fille : juste parfaite, pas plus.
*
 Les célibataires :*

   Franswa 
   Nexka
   Aricosec
   Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
   KIDBOOJIBOY
   J.C. Vandamme
   Yvos
   Camisol
   Lumai 
   Pierrou
   Bassou
   bwv1006
   Piro
   Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
   squarepusher 
   Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )
   Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_")
   Lio70 (fourni avec iPod)
   Lupus Yonderboy
   macinside ( 1m73, yeux bleu claire, cheveux cours, très calin :love: )
   Immelman (doit y'avoir une photo de moi qui traine queqpart, doit aimer *Lou Reed, Velvet,      Undertones  )

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
   golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
   Lila ?
   Spyro ? (ça se confirme on dirait)


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

C'est quoi le cadeau Bonus de Golf? Une barbe?


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le cadeau Bonus de Golf? Une barbe?



tu ne le sais que quand tu ouvre l'emballage


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

*Les célibataires :*

   Franswa 
   Nexka
   Aricosec
   Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
   KIDBOOJIBOY
   J.C. Vandamme
   Yvos
   Camisol
   Lumai 
   Pierrou
   Bassou
   bwv1006
   Piro
   Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
   squarepusher 
   Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )
   Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_")
   Lio70 (fourni avec iPod)
   Lupus Yonderboy
   macinside ( 1m73, yeux bleu claire, cheveux cours, très calin :love: )
   Immelman (doit y'avoir une photo de moi qui traine queqpart, doit aimer *Lou Reed, Velvet,      Undertones  )
Spyro (_venez toutes sur le minichat :love: _)

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
   golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
   Lila ?


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (10 Février 2005)

*Les célibataires :*

   Franswa 
   Nexka
   Aricosec
   Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
   KIDBOOJIBOY
   Yvos
   Camisol
   Lumai 
   Pierrou
   Bassou
   bwv1006
   Piro
   Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
   squarepusher 
   Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )
   Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_")
   Lio70 (fourni avec iPod)
   Lupus Yonderboy
   macinside ( 1m73, yeux bleu claire, cheveux cours, très calin :love: )
   Immelman (doit y'avoir une photo de moi qui traine queqpart, doit aimer *Lou Reed, Velvet,      Undertones  )
Spyro (_venez toutes sur le minichat :love: _)

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
   golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
   Lila ?


----------



## kabeha (10 Février 2005)

*Les célibataires :*

   Franswa 
   Nexka
   Aricosec
   Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
   KIDBOOJIBOY
   Yvos
   Camisol
   Lumai 
   Pierrou
   Bassou
   Piro
   Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
   squarepusher 
   Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )
   Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_")
   Lio70 (fourni avec iPod)
   Lupus Yonderboy
   macinside ( 1m73, yeux bleu claire, cheveux cours, très calin :love: )
   Immelman (doit y'avoir une photo de moi qui traine queqpart, doit aimer *Lou Reed, Velvet,      Undertones  )
Spyro (_venez toutes sur le minichat :love: _)

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
   golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
   Lila ?

*bwv1006 : Je me retire provisoirement de la liste * :love:  
mais en fait je reste dispo une semaine sur deux à cause des ses enfants dont elle a la garde alternée (si tu lis ce fil, c'est pour rire)


----------



## rezba (10 Février 2005)

*Les célibataires :*

   Franswa 
   Nexka
   Aricosec
   Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
   KIDBOOJIBOY
   Yvos
_    Camisol &#8224; (uniquement pour les nécrophiles)_
   Lumai 
   Pierrou
   Bassou
   Piro
   Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
   squarepusher 
   Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )
   Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_")
   Lio70 (fourni avec iPod)
   Lupus Yonderboy
   macinside ( 1m73, yeux bleu claire, cheveux cours, très calin :love: )
   Immelman (doit y'avoir une photo de moi qui traine queqpart, doit aimer *Lou Reed, Velvet,      Undertones  )
Spyro (_venez toutes sur le minichat :love: _)

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
   golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
   Lila ?

*bwv1006 : Je me retire provisoirement de la liste * :love:  
mais en fait je reste dispo une semaine sur deux à cause des ses enfants dont elle a la garde alternée (si tu lis ce fil, c'est pour rire)


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

*Les célibataires :*

   Franswa 
   Nexka
   Aricosec
   Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
   KIDBOOJIBOY
   Yvos
_    Camisol ? (uniquement pour les nécrophiles)_
   Lumai 
   Pierrou
   Bassou
   Piro
   Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
   squarepusher 
   Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )
   Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_")
   Lio70 (fourni avec iPod)
   Lupus Yonderboy
macinside  ( 1m73, yeux bleu claire, cheveux cours, très calin :love: )
Immelman (chercher femme aimant *Lou Reed, Velvet, Undertones*, 1m82, yeux bleus, cheveux fonce, bigleux de premiere  )
Spyro (_venez toutes sur le minichat :love: _)

*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
   golf

*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
   Lila ?

*bwv1006 : Je me retire provisoirement de la liste * :love:  
mais en fait je reste dispo une semaine sur deux à cause des ses enfants dont elle a la garde alternée (si tu lis ce fil, c'est pour rire)


----------



## Bouche Dorée (11 Février 2005)

*





bon voyons voir...     
*​ *


Les célibataires :*

   Franswa  * un peu jeune...  je crois  *

   Nexka  * fille...? *

   Aricosec  * toutes ses dents...? *

   Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) * oki on abandonne ...   *

   KIDBOOJIBOY   * un peu jeune...  je crois  *

Yvos  * pas assez de détails...  *

_    Camisol ? (uniquement pour les nécrophiles) * non pas ça :affraid:    *


_    Lumai * fille...? *


   Pierrou  * un peu jeune...  je crois  *


   Bassou  * trop de poils...    *


   Piro   * un peu jeune...  je crois  *


----------



## Bouche Dorée (11 Février 2005)

*LA suite quoi...    *​ 
Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste) * peu attendre encore un peu  *

    squarepusher  * oui quoi...   *

    Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique ) * trop loin...  *


    Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_") * ça je fais plus...  ras le bol *


    Lio70 (fourni avec iPod)  * je prend l'iPod... *


    Lupus Yonderboy  * un peu jeune...  je crois  *

macinside   1m73, yeux bleu claire, cheveux cours, très calin :love: *Un peu jeune je crois...   

* 
Immelman (chercher femme aimant *Lou Reed, Velvet, Undertones*, 1m82, yeux bleus, cheveux fonce, bigleux de premiere  )  * bonjour lunettes adieu kikette    *


 Spyro (_venez toutes sur le minichat :love: _ * c'est où ça...?   *


*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux

*    golf  * mince t'es un jouet en plastic...   *

*Ceux que l'on suppose :

*    Lila ?   * ben oui quoi...     *

*bwv1006 : Je me retire provisoirement de la liste * :love:  
mais en fait je reste dispo une semaine sur deux à cause des ses enfants dont elle a la garde alternée (si tu lis ce fil, c'est pour rire)  * trop compliqué...   *


----------



## golf (11 Février 2005)

On peut mettre à jour, le cadeau bonux est autonome maintenant 


*Les célibataires :*

   Franswa 
   Nexka
   Aricosec
   Modern_Thing (mais Angie ne souhaite pas être sollicitée) 
   KIDBOOJIBOY
   Yvos
_    Camisol ? (uniquement pour les nécrophiles)_
   Lumai 
   Pierrou
   Bassou
   Piro
   Clampin (le pauvre ça fait 5 pages qu'il demande à être intégré dans la liste)
   squarepusher 
   Macthieu (disponible uniquement en Amérique )
   Delgesu ("_J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me fasse la bouffe_")
   Lio70 (fourni avec iPod)
   Lupus Yonderboy
macinside  ( 1m73, yeux bleu claire, cheveux cours, très calin :love: )
Immelman (chercher femme aimant *Lou Reed, Velvet, Undertones*, 1m82, yeux bleus, cheveux fonce, bigleux de premiere  )
Spyro (_venez toutes sur le minichat :love: _)
golf
minigolf


*Les célibataires avec cadeau bonux*
  bwv1006 (*)


*Ceux que l'on suppose :*
   Lila ?


* :  Je me retire provisoirement de la liste :love: mais en fait je reste dispo une semaine sur deux à cause des ses enfants dont elle a la garde alternée (si tu lis ce fil, c'est pour rire)


----------



## poildep (11 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *Les célibataires :*
> Nexka
> Spyro (_venez toutes sur le minichat :love: _)


vous en avez encore pour longtemps ?  
_nan passque bon, ça manque un peu d'aventure, en ce moment, ici_


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> macinside   1m73, yeux bleu claire, cheveux cours, très calin :love: *Un peu jeune je crois...*



je ne demande qu'a apprendre :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

et là, je me rends compte que je n'ai plus rien à faire sur ce fil


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On peut mettre à jour, le cadeau bonux est autonome maintenant
> 
> 
> *Les célibataires :*
> ...


 Euh... Y a les celibataires livres avec des cadeaux pour le preneur mais pourquoi pas une liste de celibataire a couvrir (par le preneur) de cadeaux ?


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Y a les celibataires livres avec des cadeaux pour le preneur mais pourquoi pas une liste de celibataire a couvrir (par le preneur) de cadeaux ?



de toute façon tu a marqué que tu ne souhaite par être solliciter


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Février 2005)

oui mais la je faisais une suggestion de liste :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> oui mais la je faisais une suggestion de liste :rateau:



mouais  :mouais: (pourquoi je cherche toujours le sous entendu ? :rateau: )


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Février 2005)

tu es un esprit mal tourne  c'est pour ca


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu es un esprit mal tourne  c'est pour ca



mais qui me remettra dans le droit chemin ?  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Février 2005)

Ta maman :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ta maman :love:



elle a abandonner   :rateau:


----------



## rezba (11 Février 2005)

"Ma mère elle a quelque chose
Quelque chose dangereuse
Quelque chose d'une allumeuse
Quelque chose d'une emmerdeuse

Elle a des yeux qui tuent
Mais j'aime ses mains sur mon corps
J'aime l'odeur au-dessous de ses bras
Oui je suis comme ça

Dans les yeux de ma mère
Il y a toujours une lumière
Dans les yeux de ma mère
Il y a toujours une lumière
L'amour je trouve ça toujours
Dans les yeux de ma mère
Dans les yeux de ma mère
Il y a toujours une lumière

Ma mère elle m'écoute toujours
Quand je suis dans la merde
Elle sait quand je suis con et faible
Et quand je suis bourré comme une baleine
C'est elle qui sait que mes pieds puent
C'est elle qui sait comment j'suis nu
Mais quand je suis malade
Elle est la reine du suppositoire

Dans les yeux de ma mère
Il y a toujours une lumière
Dans les yeux de ma mère
Il y a toujours une lumière
L'amour je trouve ça toujours
Dans les yeux de ma mère
Dans les yeux de ma mère
Il y a toujours une lumière

Ma mère a quelque chose
Quelque chose dangereuse
Quelque chose d'une allumeuse
Quelque chose d'une emmerdeuse

Dans les yeux de ma mère
Il y a toujours une lumière
Dans les yeux de ma mère
Il y a toujours une lumière
Dans les yeux de ma mère."


Arno. :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "Ma mère elle a quelque chose
> Quelque chose dangereuse
> Quelque chose d'une allumeuse
> Quelque chose d'une emmerdeuse
> ...



ça marche avec une voix cassé :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle a abandonner   :rateau:


 A cause de l'orthographe je suppose :rateau:


Mais dis-toi bien que dans les yeux de ta mere, il y a toujours une lumiere, hein Rezba :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> A cause de l'orthographe je suppose :rateau:
> 
> 
> Mais dis-toi bien que dans les yeux de ta mere, il y a toujours une lumiere, hein Rezba :love:



je préfère les yeux d'une fille :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je préfère les yeux d'une fille :love:



Oui, parce que c'est agréable de voir briller des étoiles dans les yeux d'une fille


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Oui, parce que c'est agréable de voir briller des étoiles dans les yeux d'une fille



:rose: :love: narf :love: :rose:​


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Février 2005)

Kekyzont aujourd'hui ces hommes la :mouais: 


Ils me parraissent dans un etat *love* :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kekyzont aujourd'hui ces hommes la :mouais:
> 
> 
> Ils me parraissent dans un etat *love* :mouais:


Bientôt le 14 

_*soupir*_


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kekyzont aujourd'hui ces hommes la :mouais:
> 
> 
> Ils me parraissent dans un etat *love* :mouais:



c'est le contraire du machos :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kekyzont aujourd'hui ces hommes la :mouais:
> 
> 
> Ils me parraissent dans un etat *love* :mouais:


C'est parce que là t'as les 3 romantiques de Macgé réunis


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce qaue là t'as les 3 romantiques de Macgé réunis


Y a des romantiques sur Macge ?


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce qaue là t'as les 3 romantiques de Macgé réunis



fabien, spyro et moi :rose: mais fabien n'est plus disponible


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> machos



C'est un plat Espagnol ? Comme les Tapa ?!


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un plat Maxicain ?!


C'est marrant je m'étais fait la même réflexion


----------



## Pierrou (11 Février 2005)

Surement un truc à base de biere comme plat


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

bon on en est ou dans la liste d'attente ?


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon on en est ou dans la liste d'attente ?


On attend  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On attend  :hein:  :mouais:



file t'attente ?  on peu essayer façon full monty  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2005)

Faut que je trouve un moyen de ne plus figurer dans cette liste ......


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je trouve un moyen de ne plus figurer dans cette liste ......



c'est un select, faux pas resté la :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je trouve un moyen de ne plus figurer dans cette liste ......


C'est pas dur: tu réponds, tu enlèves les "quote" et ton nom


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu essayer façon full monty  :rateau:



vi vi ! Vous pouvez !!!


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> vi vi ! Vous pouvez !!!



chiche :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chiche :rose:





alors elle est prete cette video ?  

oppppps un peu de courage, diantre !!!


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors elle est prete cette video ?
> 
> oppppps un peu de courage, diantre !!!



il faut être plusieurs pour ça


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

bah vous nous faites ça jeudi


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

tu verra sûrement le caleçon de chag


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Alors, cette foire ? Où est-ce qu'on tâte les bestiaux, que l'on mesure les croupes, que l'on rebrousse les poils et palpe les mamelles ?      :love:  :rose:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Alors, cette foire ? Où est-ce qu'on tâte les bestiaux, que l'on mesure les croupes, que l'on rebrousse les poils et palpe les mamelles ?      :love:  :rose:


----------



## madlen (15 Février 2005)

Bon alors les "hoties" comment ça va ses vieux couple?!

héhéhé sa becotte...


----------



## daffyb (25 Novembre 2005)

Comme c'est la Sainte Catherine, je me permets de remonter ce fil :love:
Alors les catherinettes on veut votre nom dans cette liste !
*Je suis catherinette mais je veux que ça change avant la fin de l'année*
- <nom>

*Trop jeune pour être catherinette*
Pas grave, ya Macki dans le coin 
- <nom>

*Je resterai célibataire tout ma vie en attendant que daffyb daigne bien me regarder :love:*
- <nom> au cas où


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> *Je resterai célibataire tout ma vie en attendant que daffyb daigne bien me regarder :love:*
> - <nom> au cas où



rien de pire qu'un modo en manque...


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Novembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> *Trop jeune pour être catherinette*
> Pas grave, ya Macki dans le coin
> - <nom>



_Les dents longues, redoutables
Le requin tue sans merci
Le surin au fond d'la poche
Sans reproche, c'est Mackie

Sur les bords de la Tamise
Le sang coule dans la nuit
On périt les poches vides
Poches pleines, quelqu'un fuit

Gens de bien ou hommes riches
Disparaissent au grand jour
Sur leurs traces, quelqu'un passe
Qui ramène le butin

Jenny Trowler agonise
Un couteau entre les seins
Sur les rives dans l'eau grise
M'sieur Mackie s'en lave les mains

Et la veuve d'âge tendre
Que l'on viole dans son lit
Que l'on vole sans attendre
Le gentleman, c'est Mackie

Le feu gronde dans la ville
Le feu brille, la mort vient
On s'étonne, on questionne
Oui mais Mackie ne sait rien

Le sang coule des mâchoires
Au repas du grand requin
Mains gantées et nappe blanche
M'sieur Mackie croque son prochain...
_


----------



## purestyle (25 Novembre 2005)

Tiens je profite de ce thread pour annoncer que comme chaque année à cette période de l'année je mets mon célibat entre parenthèse. En effet je cherche une girlfriend (une vraie) de décembre à mars. L'hiver c'est très chiant (même à Paris) et j'ai beaucoup plus la flemme d'aller clubber, donc je suis open pour tous les trucs que je déteste en général : passer des journées entières sous la couette, faire les magasins, faire des dîners en tête à tête, des soirées plateau repas/télé etc...


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Novembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je profite de ce thread pour annoncer que comme chaque année à cette période de l'année je mets mon célibat entre parenthèse. En effet je cherche une girlfriend (une vraie) de décembre à mars. L'hiver c'est très chiant (même à Paris) et j'ai beaucoup plus la flemme d'aller clubber, donc je suis open pour tous les trucs que je déteste en général : passer des journées entières sous la couette, faire les magasins, faire des dîners en tête à tête, des soirées plateau repas/télé etc...



Magnifique vision du couple, je crois que tu peux faire mieux... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> _Les dents longues, redoutables
> Le requin tue sans merci
> Le surin au fond d'la poche
> Sans reproche, c'est Mackie
> ...



je suis plus dans la foire aux célibataires :love:


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2005)

Tu t'es fait amputer les mains ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Novembre 2005)

Comme c'est la Sainte Catherine, je me permets de remonter ce fil :love:
Alors les catherinettes on veut votre nom dans cette liste !
*Je suis catherinette mais je veux que ça change avant la fin de l'année*
- <nom>

*Trop jeune pour être catherinette*
Pas grave, ya Macki dans le coin 
- <nom>

*Je resterai célibataire tout ma vie en attendant que daffyb daigne bien me regarder :love:*
au cas où 
- La bergère ! (content ?)


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

Heureusement que c'est pour les catherinettes, sinon, je serais sur la liste... 

Ahhh, Daffyb  :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es fait amputer les mains ?



   

'+


----------



## katelijn (25 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> *Je resterai célibataire tout ma vie en attendant que daffyb daigne bien me regarder :love:*
> au cas où
> - La bergère ! (content ?)



Il paraît qu'elle pelote bien, c'est un plus


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es fait amputer les mains ?



Non, il a acheté un Slip cover special Mackie, mais trop grand.


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Novembre 2005)

Fichtre, diantre, ça vole de plus en plus haut ici

   

mais au fait, Rezba, kestufous sur ce thread???


----------



## Bouche Dorée (25 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Fichtre, diantre, ça vole de plus en plus haut ici
> 
> 
> 
> mais au fait, Rezba, kestufous sur ce thread???





Môssieur Rezba nous présente de nouveaux slips pour l'hiver...  :rateau:   ...


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Fichtre, diantre, ça vole de plus en plus haut ici
> 
> 
> 
> mais au fait, Rezba, kestufous sur ce thread???


Je t'ai causé, à toi ? Sans dec. 

Je suis venu tenir chaud à Ben...


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Novembre 2005)

tu es décidemment très susceptible, héhéhéhé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

J'sais pas si c'est trop en rapport avec le sujet mais n'oubliez pô :

*A LA SAINTE CATHERINE, TOUT BOIS PREND RACINE*


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Novembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas si c'est trop en rapport avec le sujet mais n'oubliez pô :
> 
> *A LA SAINTE CATHERINE, TOUT BOIS PREND RACINE*



Et je roule en Alpine ? :mouais: 

'+


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et je roule en Alpine ? :mouais:
> 
> '+



... avec la fée Carabine... :rateau: 

On peut aller loin comme çà...

Mais c'est aussi vrai qu'il est conseillé de planter les arbres le jour des Catherinettes, dans nos bonnes traditions rrrrrurrrrâles.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et je roule en Alpine ? :mouais:
> 
> '+



Tu utilises de la CASTROL® ou de la MOTUL©? ...


----------

